# ISIS Colchester : Part 38



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm first!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Woohoo


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm easily pleased!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bookmarking!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I am never first


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if Rivka is home yet?  I so hope she is.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - She was discharged just before 8 so she should be home by now


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well i finally know whats going on with my treatment plan.....phew! In the end i sent the plan back to Stepan and said there are no dates on it!!!  i was getting soooooooo frustrated with him, everytime i asked when do i do my depot shot he kept saying "look at your plan for dates" but there were no   dates on there!!!   Anyway i think this may be a problem when dealing with a foreign clinic with translation etc., but eventually i got there and i now know what i'm doing and when i'm doing it so i feel a lot less stressed,  So its jab day on the 23rd so i'm only taking drugs for about 3 weeks.

Shelley - Great results hun     Really pleased for you does the results give you any indication to whether is one or two?

Debs - I can totally understand how your feeling    and i have felt the same being so scared of it never working i've felt like that since my last failed treatment and its really hard - big hugs   

Rivka - Big hugs to you      Hope your ok and you know where i am if you need me  

Kitty - Good luck tomorrow with your blood tests - will you get the result there and then?

Cath - No DH didn't go tonight he's comotosed on the sofa at the moment  

Cleo - How are you doing ?  

Tricksy - Wot a nightmare with Isis and the NHS,  where do you go from here? Will they contact you or do you just wait to hear?

right gotta dash i've not been in long and got bits to do
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie.

Rivka, hope you are okay hon, and hope all went well today. Take it easy.

Debs, I am not surprised you are feeling fragile at the moment. Take it easy and keep up the chocolate intake.

Shelley, how are you feeling, has it sunk in yet?

Lisa, I read on ******** you have finally got some answers, great news. I hope so and you are feeling a bit more positive about it.

Just seen on the telly, there is a programme called Addicted to Surrogacy, on Monday night on Channel 4. Looks quite interesting.

Hope the mini get together goes well tomorrow at lunch time. Sorry I can't make it. Hope you have a lovely time.

I am back to eating like a pig at the moment and have got to stop, otherwise the weight will all go back on. Why can't it be easy lol??

Have a nice evening everyone, sounds a bit windy out there tonight


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes and kitty shall we all meet at 12:30 ardleigh crowni think i have both ur numbers,so see u tomorrow.lots o love shelley.xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I hope you are OK sweetie?    

Shelley - by my reckoning, that's a brilliant result  

Lisa - well done you for sending your treatment plan back for clarification - you can relax now, and roll on the 23rd  

Kitty - good luck for your blood test tomorrow

Debs - you are being completely normal. We are all behind you sweetheart  

Tricksy - well done for getting your letter off. Fingers crossed that you'll get a reply soon

Well, my really good friend called out of the blue today and is coming up to see me for a few hours tomorrow, bless him  . He is in the area dropping off some kit and so has said he will pop in for a chat and a hug on his way back down to his exercise on Salisbury Plain. It was hard saying good bye last week, but I get to do it all over again tomorrow - hooray!!! I bet I will be a dripping tap when he leaves - I'll email you all for moral support when he's gone. Then it will be 7 long, hard months whilst he's away. 

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all

It's Rivka's DH. Thank you to all of you for your kind words.   
We have arrived back home by 8 o'clock and everything seems fine, except that Rivka is a bit tired.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

big     to Rivka. Hope u manage to sleep well.

Debs - big    to u too. It takes time hun.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - you poor thing   It will take a while for things to seem normal again. Let me know if the choc machine lets you down again though and I'll express a supply up to you  

Lisa - really pleased you got your dates sorted. Your dh had the best of the evening, being at home. I've not seen Ipswich play so badly for years. I'm just grateful my sister decided to go home after dinner and not stay for the match (she's a Saint).

Loui - have a nice time with your friend tomorrow. Hope saying goodbye again isn't too hard.

Shelley/Kitty & co - have fun at the pub tomorrow. 

Am tired after the footie. Thankfully the restaurant had a special of mulled wine so two glasses and the cold was kept at bay for the first half at least. My sis and her df made it up, despite us worrying they would be so late we'd miss them, and came out for dinner with us which was lovely. Shame the footie spoiled the end of my bday but at least it was Southampton for whom I'll always have a little soft spot (grew up there).


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Rivka -     hope you managed to rest last night and had a comfortable night as possible.  Thinking of you x

Shelley - fab news on those numbers.  That's looking good!  Are you going to have another test?  Am ok for lunch today so see you & Kitty about 1230 x

Piepig -     Try to give yourself time to heal - there's so much going on at the mo that  it's only natural that you feel like crying. Try not to hold it in honey     .  No problems about the book.  Haven't got anything on this week so just let me know and I'll get the kettle on   x

Reikilisa - am so pleased you sorted out your clinic, bet you feel a huge sigh of relief now?  Roll on the 23rd! 

Tricksy - I was thinking about this PCT vs ISIS thing and what I can't understand is why the PCT didn't know - surely it's them that makes the decision?  Or is there a higher authority that perhaps we should also write to?

Loui - hope you have a lovely few hours tomorrow, it will be hard but still nice to see your friend.  We're here for you anytime honey x 

 to everyone else!  Hope you're doing ok?  Isn't a dreary old day today.

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, did you say it was your BIRTHDAY OMG  Sorry I missed it!! Glad you had a lovely time with your sister (shame about the footy though!)

[fly]*XXXX HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR YESTERDAY XXXX*[/fly]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Tricksy - I was thinking about this PCT vs ISIS thing and what I can't understand is why the PCT didn't know - surely it's them that makes the decision? Or is there a higher authority that perhaps we should also write to?


Its the Commissioning Dept that make the decisions hun not the local PCT, yep the address is different to our local office, its in Great Dunmow. I did do a post on the IVF board with all of the details but I think its slipped off of the front page, I'll go and have a look for it in a mo

Cath - OMG I am so so sorry, I didn't realise it was your Birthday  I am going off to find the list now and get it sorted out.   Glad that you had a good day of sorts, really sorry again


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

More Birthday dates needed please plus any others you want on here, not to self to keep this nearer the top!! Bhopes when is your test date hun??

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZKxdm011MXGB%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F17%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









5th Mar - Shelley Blood Level Test









9th Mar - Loui & Major Loui immunes review with Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts









13th Mar - Meet at Kitty's evening









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,my bday is the 20th march will let u know my first scan date after thursday once i have had my bloods done,i just hope they have risen            


oh and cath so sorry hun      for yesterday glad u had a lovely day.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

How freaky was that   just went in to add your birthday and thought it was strange as I was sure I'd seen it....I had   it was showing list, was there in the right place but when you previewed it it was gone   Just redid it and your back   

Of course your levels will of risen


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisa - glad your tx plan is sorted out in the end! What a relief. It's all coming together now  

Cath - glad you had a nice time out but sorry about Ipswich (we told you to support Southampton last night  ). It was lovely catching up with you and thanks for everything.

I slept 10 hours (!) and feeling quite comfortable, very weak but other than that no problem or pain so that's fine. DH took today off to stay with me which is nice.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes and kitty,lovely to see u both today bhopes pls keep up ur    and kitty i really hope u have a good out come with ur results next week.   

rivka,hunny im glad ur at home resting and the dh is looking after u take care hun and time.   


had a lovely lunch but feeling very full,getting really worried about tomorrow i just hope and pray my levels keep rising,im really pleased  with the result but in some ways was hoping they would have been alot higher but the most important thing is that they have gone up tomorrow.well hope everyone is ok.hope to see u all soon.lots of love shelley.xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley/Kitty - lovely to meet up with you for lunch, thank you for listening to my 2ww woes.  Hope you both got back ok. x

Shelley - those results will keep rising, try not to worry so.  Keep looking after yourself x
Kitty - hope your bloods come back ok.  Am going to see if Rob Rydon is coming up this way any time soon. x

Rivka - glad you had a good nights rest.  Keep resting tho as much as you can and buld your strength up    

Cath - sorry we missed your birthday, hope you had a lovely day.  Did you get a birthday cake? x

Tricksy - ahh, that makes it clearer, thanks.  Am due to test on the 14th   seems like an eon away.  How's you doing?

Sorry this is only a quick one before this PC crashes on me again.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Had an NHS appointment today for acupuncture for my back well got there and ended up with physio instead    got lots of exercises to do  

Rivka - I'm glad you got a good sleep hun you must be exhausted      Glad DH is looking after you so well and let me know when your feeling better for some reiki & reflexology - Big hugs hun    

Cath - So sorry i missed your birthday hun   

Shelley/Kitty/BHopes - Glad you all had a nice lunch today  

Shelley - Good luck for tomorrow but you don't need that they WILL have risen    Have you told anyone yet?

Kitty - Hope all went well today with your bloods - when will you know?  Is Rob Rydon Bryn from Gavin & Stacey?

Bhopes - Sticky vibes     

Loui - Hope you have a nice time with your friend    

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - setting off now so see you in a bit

back later


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - hun i hope you are ok after yesterday - been thinking of you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening my lovelies!

please excuse any typos or gibberish but had a few glasses of vino and am a total lightweight these days!

Bhopes - was great to see you earlier and have a good natter. will be reading the book in bed tonight!  do you have the web address of that blog thing you were talking about?

Shelley - goodluck tomorrow, don't forget it doesn't have to double.....it double every 48-72 h or 60% rise in 48h...it'll be fine anyway

cath - i am so sorry i missed your birthday   I hipe you had a good day anyway, are you doing anuythign specieal?

tricksy - you can add for me on the dates list....tomorrow GP appt to beg for basic blod clotting tests, and follow up at bourn on 23rd, gonna book our appt with mr ******* tomorrow as well for early april so willl let you know that date when i get it. i wil l try to speed read bhopes book so you can have it asap

kitty - hope your amh went well today and the result is good.

Em - not long till your appt, 1 week i think, hopefully you'll get some answers you can take to isis and get booked for your next cycle

cleo - hope all is well in bump land!!

lisa - glad you finally got things sorted with stepan, not long till you start now....bet it feels weird after counting down for all this time!]

Rivka - glad you seem to be doing ok, get plenty of rest.

Loui - npt long till your immune review. hope you get some answers

i have no news really, think my body has finally relaised it is no longer pregnant..had not been bleeding at all and today it has finally started - thought i had wet myself!  still am taking it as good news as it means by body can start to recover it preparation for trying again later this year. had a really good chat with DH last night and we decided on what our choices were if things come back from all the tests we plan to have....it if it a chromosomal problem with DH or me we will do DE or DS, if it is basic immunes or clotting we will keep trying with extra tx, if it is NKs we will pray that my sister was being sincere when she offered to be a surrogate and do that cos i don't think we can justify NK tx at ARGC or similar knowing the costs when using my sis as a surrogate would cost about the same and be more likely to work.

anyeway i just wanna say i couldn't have coped with the last couple of weeks without you guys here to support me, so thankyou.

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

DH says no more wine - hw caqn that be fair?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - Happy Birthday for yesterday  

PiePig - you sound really well - I hope all the decision making is helping you cope at such a horrible time. Well done you for researching everything and coming up with good plans - we think the same way as we have come up with the same answers, which makes me feel a whole lot more confident about what we are doing - big   to you sweetheart

Shelley - good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you  

Rivka -  

B - not long now - when do you test?  

Kitty - thinking of you and your blood test results  

Hello everyone else  

My friend came over and we had a lovely, lovely time together. It was a bonus really, seeing him again after we had already said goodbye last time. This time it was 'au revoir' - till we meet again, and not 'goodbye' which is so much more ghastly - and so the whole goodbye thing was OK really. He has promised to call me some times whilst he is away, but it will be difficult for him because he will be out and about on the ground dotting here and there and perhaps not near a welfare phone. Any call from him will definitely be a bonus in the next 7 months...

Loui x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am new here and am rushing out to work, so just a quick post to ask if Isis really is loosing its NHS funding and if so, where did you Ladies find out that information? I have been ringing around for the last few days and have been told a decision has been made about who is loosing funding but not announced yet. If Isis are loosing funding we hope to start an IVF cycle before 1st April but as I have started a new job 2 weeks ago we were hoping to wait a few months first!

Looking forward to hearing back from you,
Caroline


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

well im off in a while to get my bloods done again,just      like mad that they have risen well i will let u all know later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cvru100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new here and am rushing out to work, so just a quick post to ask if Isis really is loosing its NHS funding and if so, where did you Ladies find out that information? I have been ringing around for the last few days and have been told a decision has been made about who is loosing funding but not announced yet. If Isis are loosing funding we hope to start an IVF cycle before 1st April but as I have started a new job 2 weeks ago we were hoping to wait a few months first!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing back from you,
> Caroline


Welcome to our thread Caroline, as it stands at the moment Isis have lost the funding for nhs treatment from April 2009. I have been told this directly by Isis, they are telling all patients who call and ask so its not a secret so to speak, although its not been formally announced. The clinics that have the funding have not been announced formally either but the 2 closest ones that I know about are Barts in London and Bourn Hall in Cambridge, there are 3 others but none of them are in East Anglia. Have you been referred to Isis?

I have put a post up already on here and you need to write to Trevor Myers to air your complaint at how ridiculous this all is

Trevor Myers
Director of Specialist Commissions
East of England Special Commissions Group
The Old Mill
Haslers Lane
Great Dunmow
Essex
CM6 1XS

and CC a copy to Caroline Young, Associate Director at the same address

the full post is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180239.0

I sent a letter to them on Tuesday so it should be there by now. If we have to travel to Bourn Hall (I won't go to Bart's as its too far and I hate London) then I will lose so much money as I am self employed and it will take at least 4 hours round trip every other day for scans and blood tests  I'm not sure if its financially viable.

If you need anymore information pm me 

Good Luck

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - Good luck hun. your going to be fine and your bloods will be doubled    try not to worry too much


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all! Looks quite nice out. Shame I just want to crawl back into bed and stay there for the rest of the day as I've manaed to pick up a tummy bug   Sadly not an option. We're going to be looking after our friends 3 month old puppy for a few weeks and she arrives this morning. I'm grateful at least that her being here will mean Daisy will be tired out without me having to walk her so I can get away with no walkies today.

Shelley - good luck for the bloods. 

Kitty - hope the appt went ok yesterday and they get the results back to you soon. 

Loui - glad you had a nice day with your friend.

Debs - mean dh for stopping the wine   

cvre100 - welcome to the thread. ISIS told one of our group that they had lost the contract, though they're not supposed to have done so. It's worth giving them, or your consultant, a call to see if you will still be going through them. I think in normal contract situations, anyone who'd already been referred to them would still be with them, just new referrals would go elsewhere, though I could be wrong. 

B - did you find any info on Rob Brydon coming into the area? He's so funny, I'd love to see him and think dh might as he loves Gavin and Stacey. 

Lisa - what a bummer being given exercises when you thought you'd be going for relaxing accupuncture. Hope it all helps though. 

Must go now as have to puppy proof the place. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> DH says no more wine - hw caqn that be fair?


Debs - say no more!!!     

Shell - good luck today


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

5th Mar - Shelley Blood Level Test








Debs - Doctors for basic blood clotting blood tests









6th Mar - Cleo - 20 Week scan









9th Mar - Loui & Major Loui immunes review with Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts









13th Mar - Meet at Kitty's evening









14th Mar - Bhopes Test Date      









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









23rd Mar - Debs follow up at Bourn Hall









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - there are a lot of tummy bugs around at the moment, I woke up the other night with a terrible upset tummy and yesterday morning had to put my make up on sitting on the loo as everytime I got off I needed to get back on again    I didn't eat at all yesterday during the day and just had scrambled egg on toast for tea and fingers crossed its gone so I hope yours is the same   Good luck with the puppy, sounds like great fun  

Loui - i'm glad that you got to see your friend again before he left   I for some reason thought that all of the soldiers had their mobile phones with them and could call every now and again   I hope you hear from him regularly. Can you write to each other?? 

Debs -    poor you not allowed any more wine    hope your bloods get done ok today

Lisa - sorry you didn't get your accupuncture, how does that work then, going for that and end up with physio   great news that you've got your schedule sorted out as well now. What are your dates?? are you still pooping it?? 

I was at the walk in centre this morning at 6.30am waiting for it to open so I could have my Day 2 bloods taken, got that done ok, just got to have the Chlymidea one done now and i keep forgetting to go to the docs and get a pee pot thing, must do it tonight so I can get that in, then we are all ready to be referred I think.....lets hope my letter does some good and they relax something.

Ok better get off and actually do some work  

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - forgot!! let me know how you get on making that appt as I am interested in how long it takes, costs, what they do etc


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - good luck today honey, you'll be fine and those results will come back good and proper    

Cath - ahhhh puppppppyyyy, can we all come over and play with the little one    Haven't looked up Rob but will do now - give me something to do today take my mind of things.  

Caroline - welcome to the thread honey!  Fingers crossed this contract thing gets sorted out quickly.

Loui - I'm supposed to test on the 14th, it just seems so vey far away.    Have you started your new job? 

Rivka - how you doing sweetie? x

Piepig - lovely to see you last night. Hope you got back ok.  Nothing wrong with a glass of wine or two.   Hope you get on ok with your GP.  

Looks like a lovely day out there today so gonna take myself off for a walk later.  Wondered whether anyone wanted to see Marley & Me?  Think it opens next week sometime - would anyone like to come along with me?

Love

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Piepig - sorry forgot the link: http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/

Love

Bx

/links


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cath - looks like Rob's on at the Ipswich Regent in May: http://www.robbrydon.com/tour.htm Think that's our nearest. Hope you feel better soon 

Love

bx

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - thanks for the link to that blog it looks really good


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for looking that up B. I'm up for Marley and me though need to speak to dh as I know he wants to come too. We both loved the book. Come around any time for a play with the puppy. She's been here an hour and a half and I don't know about Daisy but I'm absolutely shattered. I'm hoping to persuade her to go for a nap soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Shelley - good luck with your blood tests.

B - how's the dreaded 2ww? When do you test? Lots of     

Tricksy - glad that things are moving for your referral but really feel for you with the worry about having to travel and the costs. Saw your letter and it reads brilliantly, well done you for doing this, hope you get a reply soon.

Debs - how are you feeling? Are you still at home?

Cath - how nasty to have a tummy bug   hope you feel better soon and that the puppy cheers you up.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

rivka said:


> Tricksy - glad that things are moving for your referral but really feel for you with the worry about having to travel and the costs. Saw your letter and it reads brilliantly, well done you for doing this, hope you get a reply soon.


How did you see my letter??   I hope it helps too hun. Hope that your feeling ok?? xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Tricksy - I meant I saw the one you put on the board in that link you gave Caroline. Maybe it's not the one you sent??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No hun, thats not the letter I sent, thats just the post I put up advising people what the situation was and how they could help themselves, and others. My letter should be there by now   lets hope it does some good


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I got it wrong ...   (I have a hormonal excuse anyway  ).
Yes, let's hope, and let's hope that other people who can help also write there.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Fingers crossed!! I don't mind who sees the letter but I was wondering how you'd seen it when I have only sent it via email to my friend for him to check it and a copy of Mr Myers, Caroline Young & to Sarah at Isis. I had visions of it being up on a notice board somewhere


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi had my bloods,so just got to wait but they are very pleased with my progesterone i have just had my tablet and omg today is the worst i have been on them just got up and i feel so dizzy and spaced out so me thinks im be on the sofa today god i feel very strange but thimnk i have done ti much today sorry if my words are not comeing out right really wanted to get on with my diary but think i will have to wait abit,bring on the phone call.lots of love from the spaced out one.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

woohoo shell <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F7%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







keep your feet up hun and relax today, got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Woah!  Fab graphic Tricksy    Mad me even go cross eyed  

Shelley - you stay put on your sofa hun and keep those feet up! x

Cath - DH can come along too, the more the merrier! my DH wants to see the film too but I think it's for the Jennifer Aniston factor to be honest  

Rivka - oh honey this 2ww is really sending me la la.  Went for a walk to Asda this morning just to pass the time!     Now I'm watching Desperate Housewives - never watched it before but am avidly recording things over night to watch during the day     How you doing? x

Lots of love

bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - don't worry if they havn't doubled hun, apparentley its every 30.9 hours they double so don't panic! your levels are normal as well from what i've seen on the net


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, I am so sorry about today hon. School rang me just before 3 to ask me to collect James as he has an upset stomach (sorry if TMI) so sorry we could not get round to see you. Can we visit another time? Let me know when you are up for visitors and have some free time.

Shelley, hoping for some nice high results from you today. 

Bhopes, sounds like this 2 weeks is really dragging for you! When is your test date?

Righto, will be back later for personals.

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd pop this link in for the petition (not sure if it will help or not) if anyone wants to sign it. I will get a copy sent to Mr Myers when it has plenty of signatures on it. Please forward to anyone (and everyone) and maybe someone will listen!

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/ISISforNHS-IVF/

Good luck with your letter Tricksy. I won't be writing myself as I think I will be just scraping through before the end of March. Just wanted to do something to try and help.

/links


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you on ******** Shortie? Perhaps you could post a link on there too?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey ladies,

well not that great news from me my levels have dropped to 87.2 so as u can all imgaine i feel heart broken,i spoke to penny and she was me to carry on with meds and have ather blood test monday       she thinks that there could have been twins but one has stopped but to be honest i have not herd of anyones levels being high then dropping then rising again so i think this could be all over for us       greg wants us to still have hope but i just dont no,i just dont no what to do im herting real bad how many times can u put urself through so much disapointment         sorry i cant write anymore.lots of love to u all.xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, I am so so sorry to hear that hun. I really don't know what to say, it was all going so well for you.     for you and Greg. There is a glimmer of hope still isn't there? Is there anywhere you can look up on the net regarding the levels or does everyone get different levels at different times? Oh hun, I wish I could give you a hug and make it all better for you xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Awww Shelley hunny     I'm so sorry hun you must be devastated i feel so bad for you     But could it be that it was two and one has stopped developing it could be that one is still ok hun there has got to be some hope i just wanna give you a big hug, i'm hoping and praying that Monday brings better news for you but its just all this waiting its so unbearable and i feel so so sad for you    i really feel for you i'm so sorry you are having to go through this    

Big hugs to you and to DH 
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Shelley there is absolutely nothing i can say that will convey to you how sorry i am that it was not better news today.  I have heard of levels dropping and then rising, but i'm afraid i have no idea whether the outcome in the end was good or not.  I will be thinking of you and greg this weekend, i know how hard it is to wait for tests to confirm what is going on, if there is anything i can do please let me know.  I'm not gonna give you false hope but i am gonna say if penny thinks it is still worth continuing with meds then there must be a chance that this will all turn out ok   

Rivka - have been back at work since monday, not sure if it was a good idea to go back so soon as i know my mind is not 100% on the job, but think i would struggle at home alone so its better to be around people.

Shortie/Tricksy - goodluck with the letters/petition.

Tricksy - if its any consolation bourn don't do as many stimming scans as isis do so it wouldn't be every other day that you'd have to travel, not that that helps really but there you go.

Bhopes - thanks for the link will have a look later.

love to all

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. forgot to say just got home to guess what....the appt for my 12 week scan!  why can't the hospital communicate...now gotta phone and cancel it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley hun i am so sorry you have to go through all this. I see you have posted on peer support, i hope they can give you some answers. I'm here is you want to talk. I told Greg to let you know i'm off but i understand if you just want to be alone. All the waiting is torturous. I can't beleive ISIS wouldn't even discuss it with you. I hope Monday comes quickly. Thinking of you both.  

Piepig - bad dh for saying no more wine  But i suppose probably best. Sorry about your scan date coming through


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Sorry hun that you had your scan letter why don't they talk to each other    big hugs hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Lisa & Cleo - I wouldn't mind, but its all the same department


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

pipig - well that is just bloody stupid   How inconsiderate of them.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this added stress hun   It might be ok   Penny seems to think its worth continuing with the meds until Monday so stay with it and take it from there. I know how heavy your heart feels when you feel like your stabbing and poking yourself for a negative outcome but it could still be ok. Oh hun, I just don't know what to say. You know where I am if you want a chat    

Debs - bloody useless hospital, they really have no idea do they   sorry to had to see that when you got in   how did you get on with the book??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelly - I too am so, so sorry to hear your news. Keep hanging in their and go with what Penny say's. I don;t know anything about levels going up and down and up and so I can't give you anything except a big (hhhhhuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggg)        

B - the 14th is not far away - only 9 sleeps now! At least you are not testing on Fri 13th (next Fri)!!!

Cath - I am preparing myself for out little pup. How come you have a friend's one for a few weeks? Is she toilet trained? I've got to do our pup at work and I'm dreading taking her out every 1-2 hrs and waiting for her to do a wee-wee/poo - I might spend more time outside than at my desk! Any tips/hints etc?

Tricksy - no-one is supposed to take their mobiles on an operational tour for fear of someone listening in, recording the number back home and then phoning them to say the loved one had been killed/captured - which sadly has happened in the past (not the death/capture, but the Taliban have called wives and families in the UK before due to the soldier's very poor communications security). Sadly soldiers do take them and they reveal an awful lot of information which comprises everybodies safety out there   . I don't think my friend will take his. There is a system called an ebluey where you log on to a special site on the web, type your letter, press send -and the email gets printed out there, sealed and then the next helicopter mail run delivers the ebluey to them (but some of the forward operating bases don't get visited for a couple of weeks at a time  . He has the ability to log on and send me one too - but the job he's doing means that he won't be near many computers in his whole 7 months out there as he will be out and about practically all the time. So it means he gets my mail but I won't hear back from him. Which is awful 'cos if he gets injured and is evacuated back I won't hear about it because he won;t have his mobile on him/or be near a computer to let me know. I'm trying to insist that he memorises my mobile number and address so he can call me himself - otherwise I won't know that he's injured and needs visiting. Hope this all makes sense! Can't find a solution around it.

Hello everyone else.

Loui xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening
was all set to say thanks to shelley and bhopes for meeying me yesterday. Lovely to see you both. And now having read all the posts need to add..........i'm sorry your bloods weren't up today shelley. I really don't know much about blood levels etc and having to ait til mon will seem tortourous but don't give up hope yet. thinking of you.   

Bhopes  Saw an article in the local paper about Russell Kane perfoming in chelmsford. He's worth seeing. 

Debs Galad you and dh are talking about your options etc. Hope you get some answers. Sorry about your scan app. Re "diving" to isis  It does feel like i'm diving into some thing!

Tricksy Hope you don't have to go else where for treatment. I know what you mean aboout the travelling with working etc. We have to do our screening tests again. Hoping to get them nhs (depending on docs!) But mine do the clymidia...not by pee sample YUK! 

Cath  so sorry missed your b day. Happy birthday to you  Sorry you've had a bug, hope you're feeling better. Rob Rydon was very funny. Worth going.

Loui  glad you had nice visit from your friend. Hope you get to speak again soon.

Rivka hope you are on the mend  

Lisa  glad your plan is sorted. I won't get my blood results til mon prob. Bit nervous about the results. Rob rydon is Bryn from gavin and stacey and was v funny  

Cleo hope you are ok

Angel How are you?

little mo hope James is better soon.

I had a really bad stomach ache this morn (not af type) weird. Lasted about 2 hours and thought i wouldn't get to work but luckily it went. Wasn't very busy at work so actually popped home to do some house work!!!!!!! NO one faint!  


Hugs to everyone and all i missed

Kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - am on pg 27, driving DH mad cos I keep going "really!" and then quoting stuff at him!  Just back from the GPs via tesco and he has agreed to do the following bloods for me:

insulin resistance
thyroid levels (TSH, T3, T4)
antinuclear antibodies
FBC
ESR
RHF
Thrombophilia panel

he has just phoned and ask that I pop in to get a form for rubella too as he is also re-referring us to Mr Boto and they need that as part of the referral....still have the blood in the fridge from my m/w booking appt for rubella which i never got round to taking in.  He says no guarantee that they'll do all the bloods if any are expensive but at least he is trying for us so feel quite happy with him.

we also booked our Dr ******* appt today the earliest they could fit us in was the 23rd but we are are bourn then so we are going on 1st april instead apparantly he runs his clinic in harley st every monday and alternate wednesdays.  the secretary i spoke to was really nice, but other than booking the appt was unable to tell us what would happen when we were there.

Loui - i hope your friend is Ok and manages to maintain some semblance of contact so you don't worry too much

Shelley - still can't express to you how much i wish there was something i could do


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley & Greg - I am so so sorry to hear your news and i hope and pray that monday brings a different outcome for you both - sending you loads of love and hugs      

Debs - stupid hospital there is no way you should have had that letter, how bloody awful    big hugs to you and John too


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley hun, I'm so sorry about ur results and I'm hoping and   that things change for u on Monday   

Debs I can't believe they sent u an appointment. Is there no communication going on in the department.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   just don't know what to say hun.  

Debs -   at getting the scan appt. Great that the GP is at least trying to do all those tests for you. 

Loui -   hope your friend is able to keep in touch. We have the puppy as they booked a holiday in South Africa before they thought about getting her (it's H's 40th next week) and her dp didn't want to wait until after the hols to get a puppy so we offered to look after Henna for them. Beginning to wonder how good a thing that was as she's soooooooooo energetic. Even Daisy is worn out   She does seem to be toilet trained, and has a crate which is fab.

Julia - hope James is better soon. 

Hello everyone else. 

Off to bed now as am shattered after a day with the puppy. The tum seems to have improved a vast amount so I'm back at work tomorrow. Don't want to as am getting addicted to the wii.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shelley:
I'm so sorry hun, just don't no what to say but am praying that monday brings best news thinking of you both xx

liz xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Shelley, am            like crazy for you both that Monday brings better results.  Don't give up hope yet honey.  Penny says to carry on the meds so there is hope.  Have you booked your blood test appt x

Piepig -   hospital that's really bad and shows that they don't have any systems working      Glad you got your tests under way x

Love to everyone

Bx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Shelley -   I'm so so sorry you and DH have to go through yet more worry, I'm   that Monday brings better results, and my heart aches for you that you have to wait the weekend.

Debs - useless hospital for being so stupid and insensitive!   Glad the GP is doing the tests and that you have both ******* and Bourne booked now, good to have a plan and know where you're going to from here.

Julia - hope DS's tummy improved, poor thing   I had a nice time with my friend, thank you. Her son was disappointed that he had no playmate, but then consoled with a dose of Anime films  

Kitty - hope your tummy gets better.

Lisa - not long until your tx plan kicks in.

Trying to do some work from home. Ability comes and goes ... Physically not too bads, had a bit of cramps and bleeding last night and this morning, but nothing serious so I know from experience this is to be expected. Looking forward to the weekend to spend some quiet time together with DH.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

All signed Shortie xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley - how you holding up honey?  

Rivka - you're right it does help to know we have a plan now as it helps us look to the future rather than focusing on the last few weeks, so although i still find it hard i think i am coping better than i was.

Shortie - been thinking about the petition and slap me down if you don't like what i say here, but i'm just wondering if perhaps we should not just be grateful to get 3 funded goes as its a lot more than a lot of other PCTs are offering, and Ok the travelling to bourn or barts will be a nightmare, but surely its better than nothing.....

had my bloods taken today...about 10 bottles in total!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We had our 2nd appointment at Isis today and I feel totally brain fried now! We came away with our schedule having been shown injection techniques and having a scan and it all seems a bit confusing! 

My main problem is that I have a training course in London one of the days I need a scan. They very kindly arranged for me to have the scan at 8:30am that day but I've got home and checked the paperwork and I need to be the other side of London by 9:30. I recently started a new job and they have paid £375 for this two day training course so I just don't know what to do. I don't want to abandon the whole cycle for it but at the same time I don't want to turn up 2 hours late. Does anyone have any suggestions of a way round this?

Thanks in advance,
confused.com


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Shortie - been thinking about the petition and slap me down if you don't like what i say here, but I'm just wondering if perhaps we should not just be grateful to get 3 funded goes as its a lot more than a lot of other PCTs are offering, and Ok the travelling to bourn or Bart's will be a nightmare, but surely its better than nothing.....


Debs I know that was not said to me and I can see what you are saying, however , the NHS also have an obligation to provide treatment for all patients at an accessible place, thats not the correct wording but there is clause in their speal, think it may be in the NICE stuff about this. For me its not just the time but finances. Its going to cost a fortune and depending on scans and appts I really may as well pay the extra and have a private cycle (if I can afford another one!) Also my clients are not going to be happy with taking so much time off, nipping off for 30 mins is no different to nipping out for a sandwich but I will be looking at at least 4 hours out each time I have an appt. My clients just won't be able to have that, especially as it will go on for 4 weeks or so. I really am grateful for another NHS go and do appreciate it but I seriously may have to forego it if there is no flexibility. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty - Are we still on for next Friday night


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

cvru - it's a bummer trying to fit it all in. Have you asked ISIS if you can go in even earlier? My first cycle we had to fly to Newcastle on one scan day and I seem to remember going in around 8 so we could still get to the airport on time. Always worth asking as it may be possible. There's often someone in pretty early who can do scans so nothing to lose.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - well im gutted - got a letter today from Nuffield telling me that the Endocrinologist has cancelled all his appointments next wednesday and I cant see him until 8th April - 4 weeks later    to say im gutted is putting it mildly - I rung Nuffield and the gave me Dr Raymans secretarys number and i have left a message on her phone asking for her to ring and telling her i 'need' these results to continue with IVF im so cross    im going to ring her EVERY day till i get a bloody answer - what with this and having some teenager probs with ds im really feeling it  

Sorry for the me post  

Love to all from a sad Em xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -    you poor thing. That's really unfair after making you wait this long already. The secrtary should cave and at least offer to post your results out if she won't give them over the phone. Hope ds sorts himself out soon as well.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Em - that is so unfair. If they don't agree to send you your results, insist that you have a phone consultation )or even skype if you both have it) - as you relly need your results. Failing that, ask to be squeezed in at the end of a day - keep persisting sweetie.

Rachel - are you back from your hols now? Hope you had a good time.

Debs - that's great that your GP is doing all those tests - well done you.

Cath - glad your tum is better - and OMG, I didn't realise the pup was so energetic (I hope mine isn't as I really need her to be quiet so I can work at my desk).

Hi cvru - I think that you may have to forgo that one scan as I can't see ISIS opening up in time for your 930 start in W London (presumably you need to be on a train at about 630 in the morning). what this means is that they won't be able to adjust the amount you stimulate on that day as they usually take bloods at the same time as the scan to check your eostradil and fsh levels, and if you are like me, they will start reducing your dose from about day 5 or 7 to minimise the risk over OHSS (ovarian hyper-stimulation). If you are not happy with this, how about asking them to scan you the day before or the day after your original appointment? They will then adjust all the following appointments to be every second or 3rd day thereafter. Good luck! Hope this helps.

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> nipping off for 30 mins is no different to nipping out for a sandwich but I will be looking at at least 4 hours out each time I have an appt.


Tricksy - hope i didn't offend you with my comment, I guess as i've always had to allow 3h for each appt comparing it to 4h didn't seem like much of a difference, but comparing it to 30mins it is a massive change so i see your point. was talking to Lisa last night about why ISIS may have lost the contract and we could only come up with 2 reasons, cost and success rates, so have done some research andd this is what i found
Bourn IVF £2950 incl HFEA + Freezing + bloodtest

ISIS IVF £2775 + HFEA £104.50 + Freezing £400 =£3279.50

Barts IVF can't find prices

ISIS Success rates HFEA 2006
<35 28%
35-37 24%
>37 not enough data

Bourn success rates HFEA 2006
<35 34%
35-37 27%
38-39 20%
40-42 18%

Barts success rates HFEA 2006
<35 32%
35-37 26%
38-39 12%
40-42 6%

So Isis is more expensive and less succesful (based on 2006 results) but not what i would call significantly so, so hopefully they'll reconsider.....

Em - what an , is there not another endocrinologist you can see? and how can they be allowed to cancel at such short notice and not offer an appt within a reasonable time frame...its disgusting, keep badgering them honey until they sort you out.

cvru - can't help i'm afraid as although i post here i've never been to isis!!

Loui - I', glad you have had some of the same thoughts as me with regard to the outcome of getting all these tests done, hopefully neither of us will come back with any major problems  enjoy the puppy..when do you get it?

Shelley - thinking of you hon xxx

love to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps tricksy forget to say have almost finished the book if you want me to pop it over sometime soon?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

wow, just looked at success rates for ARGC - over 60% for my age group....maybe i should reconsider going there


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

PiePig said:


> Shortie - been thinking about the petition and slap me down if you don't like what i say here, but i'm just wondering if perhaps we should not just be grateful to get 3 funded goes as its a lot more than a lot of other PCTs are offering, and Ok the travelling to bourn or barts will be a nightmare, but surely its better than nothing.....


I definitely agree that we should be grateful for the 3 go's we get that so many other PCT's aren't yet offering. I understand more of them are going to be rolling out the scheme based on the NICE guidelines. As I think I mentioned, this is unlikely to affect us personally as we will probably be lucky enough to scrape through to ISIS in time. When I did think that it would mean we'd have to travel all that way it did bother both DF and myself. The thought of the cost and time implications along with the stress of traffic etc on the way in an already stressful time, concerned me (DF hates being late!). I just wanted to do something that might help the cause. It would appear that the government want to trim down their list of clinics to just 5 in the East of England (despite 2 being in London). This decision appears to have been made both hastily, and without proper consultation between the PCT and the Commissioning office. At the end of the day, the try's we have are not actually 'free', we pay our NIC and whilst I am grateful for the extra chances we get that others don't, the NHS provide us with a service (that we pay for) and it should be accessable.

The success rates are interesting, as are the costs. I am sure however, that the NHS will tell clinics what they are willing to pay and won't be paying the price that you and I would pay privately. From what I have been told, ISIS believe the reason is simply because the list has been cut down.

I certainly didn't mean to seem ungrateful!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats interesting Shortie, I don't understand why they are trying to cut the number of clinics down to 5   and you don't seem ungrateful and thats not what i meant to imply, was just trying to look at if from another point of view.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

We have been told by someone reliable at ISIS that that is the reason they have been given.  Could you post the link for the success rates please PiePig? I can't seem to find anything newer than 2004 on the HFEA site! I'm sure I've seen it before too!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

Weeelllll I've gotr a reply from the Carolyn Marfleet at the PCT and its good news...for me anyway 

It says......

'...... it was always acknowledged that couples who had previously had NHS treatment at an ivf centre not awarded a contract, could continue to be seen at that centre (I really don't think this is true) to retain continuity of care, if that was the choice of the couple concerned.

As your letter indicates your wish to continue being seen at Isis, funding will be agreed at that centre on an individual basis.

Please can I therefore suggest you contact Isis and state you wish to remain under their care, and ask they request funding from ourselves'

So it looks like we are ok to go to Isis if we wish, thank goodness for that.

Thanks for the stats Debs, very interesting. If Bourn was not so far away then I would seriously consider giving them a go as the stats look good, slightly better than Isis and a change is as good as a rest  but the costs and time implications involved don't make it feasible.....maybe i'll go there fir a final go if needed 

You've nearly finished the book   your welcome round anytime hun or i'll grab it when we next meet up. Are you coming next Friday to Kittys


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - glad you're going to be able to get the tx at ISIS as it means so much to you in terms of work and having faith in the clinic. 

Piepig - thanks for the stats. I thought the ISIS ones were lower than that but I think I may have been looking at ICSI when I last looked (it was only 12% for my age group which is way lower than many other clinics. I looked into Bourne and Essex & Herts who had higher stats).


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Cleo Did her scan go ok yesterday ??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

well i have been off work the last 2 days just couldnt face going in and everyone asking me questions about our treatment,so dont think ill be the flavour off the week     yesterday was a really bad day couldnt stop going on to different web sites and researching things i was driving myself crazy and getting more and more upset      greg has been amazing i really dont no what i would have done without him.we didnt sleep well lastnight as for some reason our power was on and off all night and kia would not settle which we could have done with out,but today was lovely we went to aldbrough walked along the beach and then through the high street and i was in my eliment as we found a joules shop and they had all the lastest stuff in there so i treated myself to a new jumper and big fluffy socks      then we took a drive to snape maltings never been there before it is lovely really nice shopsdidnt get time to look round all off them as we had to get home for kia,but they are re developing the malting and the show flats were open and me being noesey we had to have a look and they are amazing,then we had a drink at the pub and come home to find the power was off again        but greg lite the fire and some candles and we are snuggled up on the sofa its really lovey,the power is back on but we dont want to put the telly on or lights just listen to the fire burning,so yes today has been really nice just dont want to think about all the other stuff want monday here so we can put a line under all this and move on if its going to be good then amazing but if not lets move on.just to let u all know greg is a big fat pig as he has eaten nearly a whole (big bar) of dairy milk      hope he is sick later.        

can i say thank u to all of u that have sent me text messages it really means alot love u guys hope ur all having a nice weekend.lots of love shell.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,her scan went well but i will let her fill u in the picture is really good,xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - so glad you had a lovely day, it was nice to speak to you this morning all be it quickly   We love Aldborough, its so nice to walk along the front their. Snape Maltings is nice too, we havn't been up there for ages. Sounds like you and Greg have had a lovely day together, just what you need the both of you. Bugger work, don't worry about it, you and Greg are the most important people at the moment and everything else comes second. Take care babe and I'll see you soon


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - have finished the book, do you want it asap, or shall i just bring it to kittys on friday (assuming your still having us kitty?)...great news about the isis thing by the way


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Evening al

Of course you are all still very welcome to me on friday. I won't offer to cook you all dinner (might poison you! ) but i'll get some nibbles. Looking forward to see those who can make it.

Shelley glad you had a nice day.  Monday brings you better news. 

Tricksy glad you can still go to isis. It is very difficult juggling work with appointments etc without having to travel. I try to maintain that i do the travelling to isis cos the hopeful end result will be worth it, but realistically it's too damn difficult.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a relaxing weekend.

I went out for chinese last night for a friends b day. Ended up going clubbing and getting home at 3  . Was good fun tho. Had a good ole boogie      

WAs very tired today but hey ho, don't do it every night (luckily )

Love kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Tricksy - sorry i didn't post about my scan, there has just been so much going on on here at the moment i thought i'd keep quiet. The sonographer was lovely and we were in there for about 25mins. he showed us everything. I have to have another scan at 32 weeks as my placenta is slightly low. he said it didn't look really low but they have to be sure, so they will scan me again. Just hope it rectifies itself. Excellent news about your treatment hun, really pleased for you. 

Shelley - your day sounds lovely. DH did the music studio and flats there! he said its lovely and was going to take me but we never got round to it. 

Hello to everyone else. Tired again tonight so chilling on the sofa.

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,greg did tell me richard worked on them get him to take u its really nice day out.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I'll grab the book off of you next week at Kittys, I won't have time to start it before the weekend anyway so thats cool  

Cleo - So glad your scan went well, would love to see your pics next week if your up to it  

Who wants a lift next Friday?? I'm picking up Julia (?) and Lisa so have 2 more spaces. Cleo if you come would you like to come with us. We won't be home too late   

Hope your all having a good weekend? ours is a good one, busy but good


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Trcksy - thanks for the offer of the lift and yes please! I'll just snore on the way back zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No probs at all :O) If I take my tack out of the back you can have a proper sleep!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Shelley - I love Aldeburgh too - we were there for my b'day weekend when we found we had no mobile signal and were waiting for big T to call   I keep hinting to DH about getting a caravan or something up there cos it's so peaceful and restful, it would be lovely to have a bolt hole - shame we can't afford those snape appartments.  Don't worry about work, as Tricksy says you & DH are both really important at the mo and you both need some time out.  If you need some company tomorrow I'm in all day x

Tricksy - that's great news from Dr M!  Hope that eases your mind about things x

Piepig - those stats are really interesting, do they have any more recent data do you know?  You're a fast reader!  I couldn't read that book that fast - too technical and too many long words for me  

Kitty - honey, sorry I'm not going to make it Fri.  Was really really low y'day so have asked my Mum to come down next weekend so she'll be with us Fri now.  Sorry honey, hope you understand.  Good for you having a  boogie!!!

Reikilisa - how you doing hun?

Rachel - are you back from hols yet?  Did you have a fab time?  Hope the weather was nice x

Cleo - hope you're ok and managing to rest lots now x

Angel - sorry the consultant is giving you the run around.  Do chase them after all they are your results and you do want to know.  Hope you've had a better few days  

Cath/Loui/Rivka/Shortie/Little Mo/JoJo/Liz - hope you're all ok.  Sorry if I've missed anyone.

lots of love n hugs

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

I was up with the lark this morning, plasterer was here at 7.30     It was the same yesterday morning too.......i need a lay in    anyway the room looks absolutely fab really pleased with it, he's doing the ceilings today in the landing and our bedroom then we'll have to get him back later in year to do the other rooms when we've got some more money.
I'm just off to chelmsford in a while to get out of the way and a look round the shops  

Shelley -  I've never been to Aldeburgh i'll have to go,  glad you had a nice time yesterday with Greg and its sounds lovely a real fire and candles     As everyone else had said s*d work and doing the work you do it must be so hard to put that smile on and pretend everythings ok,  you've got to do whats right for you and put yourself first.  Really hope and   that you get good news tomorrow    

Bhopes - Sorry i won't see you Friday    and sorry your feeling low hun    the 2ww is really horrible and your emotions seem to be all over the place and up and down its really hard hun     if you want to talk or anything give me a call      I meant to say too you know you saw that Heron and i saw it too, my Nan rang me up and she saw one in her garden too........she lives in London!  no where near any water how weird is that.....my grandad is saying it looks like a stork and its a good omen   

Cleo - Glad your scan went well and looking forward to seeing your photos on Friday  

Cath - Hi ya.......ahhhhhhhh a little puppy how long have you got it for i'd love to see it   

Tricksy - Fab news!!! about Isis you must be sooooooooo relieved     

Em - Sorry your having all this grief with the consultant, hope you get it sorted out soon  

Rivka -        

Loui - When do you get your puppy - any ideas on names?

Kitty - I saw on ** that you went to Tots!!!  Ahhhhhhh that brings back memories     

Rachel - Are you back yet?  Bet your nice and brown........v.jealous!    

Debs - Well done on finding out all the stats    

Right thats it from me folks 
love lisa xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Em -   sorry about the delay, but really hope the secretary can post these results to you a soon as possible, not fair you having to wait.

Tricksy - good news about your being able to carry on at ISIS, I know how important this is to you, and well done for getting this confirmed, you are always so proactive and it's such a good thing.

Shelley - glad you had a nice day out with DH, thinking about you for tomorrow.

Cathie - thanks so much for your support last night, hope the puppy is behaving herself better now.

Lisa - thanks you so much about being there for me last night.

Things are quite difficult. My mum is in a very bad state, especially emotionally, and was talking last night about getting herself sectioned in hospital   So we booked her a ticket to come over here today (this evening) and stay with us for a few weeks, until I was anyway supposed to go out to her for 2 weeks. 
I'm going to get myself signed off until the end of the week, because anyway I am still very weak, and yesterday DH and me had a short walk in the park (after I've been at home for 3 days after the D&C) and after that I had pains and quite a lot of bleeding, so anyway I should be able to get myself signed off. 
Then we'll have to see. We hope the change of scene may help mum, and will relieve pressure from my sister (who's living with her and been coping on her own for the last 3 weeks since I came back). I'm scared stiff what if I can't get mum back on track, but I can't afford to fail in this one. How I wish I had dad to suuport us now ...
DH is his most lovely self, and his suggesting to get mum over is the most generous things ever, I just hope it doesn't put too much pressure on him and us. 

A very confused, sad and scared Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rivka -  sending you lots of       .  Am thinking of you and hope that your Mum feels better staying with you. Please rest up as much as you can tho - you both need the rest       

Love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh RIvka hunny - why is life so hard on you my lovely - as if you havent already been through enough   your dh is so lovely to want to support your mum through this heartbreaking time, im sure that you will both be strong enough to get through too - your such an incredibly brave person and i admire you very much - im sure there arent many people who would do what you are doing after what you have just been through - BUT my love do TRY and take time out for your grief too, its important that you do - sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -   any time hon. You're definitely doing the right thing. 

Shelley - glad you had a nice day with dh yesterday. 

At work so can't stop for long at the mo.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies,

rivka.    


well i really do think that is the end iof the line for us with this one      as i done a test this morning and u could hardly see the line,and last week i felt pregnant but now i feel so normal,im still getting my bloods done tomorrow but no it will confirm what we already no.i just dont understand why this has happened       but i have one thing and that is i did fall pregnant which is a milestone.but now looks like i will have to get my frumpy body sorted out now     well i will catch up with u all later.have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - hun you are going through so much at the moment. You ave your own worries and and you're worried about others. You arecoping with so much.There is no reason why they shouldn't sign yu off. Take some time for you to heal hun     

Shelley - hun i wish i had the right words to say to you. I hope tom comes quickly with good news.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
got back from my hols late last night and have been catching up with all your news.  The weather was a bit mixed when we were there so no great suntan (not that I ever get a very great tan!) but the break was lovely and we had a really nice time.

Shelley -       OMG hun what an emotional roller coaster this has been for you the last week - I will pray that Penny is right and that your levels do go back up again tomorrow   but can see why you are so worried and my heart goes out to you and Greg. It is good that you are focussing on the positive though whatever happens that you have got pregnant which is a milestone in itself.  

Rivka -     sorry to hear that you have been having a hard time while I was away but I am glad that the procedure went without any complications.  I also hope that your cyst has shrank by the time you have your follow up scan and there are no further problems with it - what a stressful time for you at the moment, especially with your Mum.  However I think that getting her to come over and stay with you may be what she needs and I hope that also it will be good for you having her around at the moment and maybe supportive for both of you.  If you need a break though at any point, just let me know and I could come over for another walk (or you could come around here anytime) if things do get difficult and you want a chat.

Debs - I was thinking of you while I was away    .  I don't blame you hun for wanting to have some more testing before you have another go if only to rule things out and hope that the results come through soon that your GP is organising.  A friend of mine from the ARGC went to see Mr ******* before she went for her tx and spoke very highly of him and from what she said the immune testing he does is very thorough, so I think it is a really good decision to see him.

Tricksy - well done with your efforts in getting the decision changed about where you can go for your next cycle.  It must have been so frustrating for you as I can fully see that it would be difficult for a lot of people to travel to Barts/Bourne Hall for tx, and the Commmisioners obviously haven't taken into account the added stress and financial implications for patients when making their decisions (no suprise I suppose!).  As far as I am concerned once the need for IVF/ICSI treatment is approved, patients should be able to make their own choice and go where they like and given a direct payment towards their cycle so that if they chose a more expensive clinic, for example, it is up to them to pay the extra.

Shortiesmith - good luck with your appeal letter too  .

Bhopes- a big   on being PUPO - try not to worry that your embies did not get to blast in the clinic   - the best two are now home with Mum and hopefully have got to blast in their natural environment!     How are you feeling at the moment and when is test date?

Cath - A belated Happy birthday  for while I was away.  Glad you had a nice day (except for the footy!) and I hope your tummy bug has gone now too.

Loui - your new job sounds really interesting and it is great you will be able to take your pup into work with you.  I am sorry to hear about your friend though - those 1/5 stats are really scarry and really brings through how brave people like him are.

Lisa - sorry that you have been having problems working out your tx plan for Reprofit  .  I am glad that all is sorted now, but I am not suprised that it is stressful and I agree this is the main downside to having tx from a clinic outside the UK.  I am free on the evening of 23/3 BTW if you need any help with your jab.  Have you got your meds delivered yet?

Cleo - glad your recent scan went well   and also that you got the results from your face and that all was OK - must be a relief for you.

Emma - so sorry your appointment with the Endocrinologist has been changed   - you are not having much luck with cancelled appointments this year, are you?  I hope you get hold of the secretary and maybe you could see if you can put your name down for a cancellation?

Kitty - how was Rob Brydon?  I am going to see if DH is up for going to Ipswich to see him on the link Bhopes mentionned as I think he is really funny.

LittleMo - sorry to hear about your neighbour while I was away - what shocking news  .  I hope that James is getting better too.

Caroline - welcome to the thread.  I am not sure what to suggest about the scan - can you see if there is any way the ISIS can change the day as Loui suggested?

 to anyone I have missed.
Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

Thanks for being there for me. DH just left to go to the airport to pick up mum. Today was a bit difficult for both of us, things are really piling up. I pray that the change of scene and my support get mum back on track, I just can't bear another disaster in my life, I feel as if no more resources left.

Shelley -   I hope that tomorrow brings better news. And you are doing so well concentrating on the fact that you definitely can get pg. TAke care hun.

Rachel - glad you had a nice break, a shame about the weather.

Cleo - good news about your scan, hope the placenta will be confirmed as not too low in the next scan.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - Good to have you back and glad your break was nice, yes all meds delivered but beware there all in Czech and when i asked Stepan in an email for translation he replied "ask a nurse" so there is definately trouble with communicating with him    anyway i looked up on the internet and the i suppose in a way if you can't read the side-effects you won't worry about getting them     still let me know if you have any problems as i might know the answers from the problems i've had  

Rivka - Hun your very welcome i just hope that i helped in some way,  i really think your doing the right thing by giving your sister a break and i think by your mum not being in her house with all the reminders around will help her,  I'm not surprised that you have no more resources left hun you have just been through two major things one after the other and you have two lots of grief to deal with as well as your Mum to support too,  your mum will get better its just so raw and she is probably still in shock,  big hugs hun    

Shelley - Sorry about the test hunny    

love n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll apologise now for lack of personals, I'm just not up to them tonight, having a tough time at the thought of more treatment and more than likely failure   Having a very tearful day dispite having a busy one    

Rivka - I am so so sorry life is so hard for you at the moment, I just don't know what to suggest. Just remember we are all here for you if you need to talk   

Shelley - You know in your heart that whatever the outcome tomorrow that you can get pregnant, you and Greg will become stronger and closer having gone through what you've gone through so far. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun. You know where I am if you want to talk tomorrow  

Lisa - Bet you got soaked in Chelmsford!! 

Rachel - welcome back hun, glad you had a good time

Bhopes - the 2ww is EVIL, the worst 2 weeks of your life, try and keep your chin up and enjoy your weekend with your Mum 

Lots of Love to everyone, I really don't know what I'd do sometimes without everyone.

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thinking of you today Shelley  

Tricksy


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley -          for you & DH today honey x

Tricksy -  loadsa     coming your way hun x

Love to all,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - hope your mum has not arrived safely and settled in a bit. You know where I am if you need anything.  

Tricksy -   it's not surprising that the thought of more tx and the heartache it could bring is getting you down.   You're such a strong person that you and Si will get through whatever happens, though that probaby doesn't make it any easier now.  

Shelley -   so sorry to hear about the test. Will still   for better news today. It's great that you can take the fact that you can get pregnant and build from there. 

Lisa - how frustrating to still be trying to find information out and getting unelpful answers. Hope you had some decent retail therapy in Chelmsford. 

B - are you back at work this week? If you want to come and meet the puppy just let me know when you're free. She's here another 2 weeks.

Rachel - welcome back. Glad you had a nice time. 

Em - hope you're ok. Have things started to improve with ds?

Kitty/Shortie/Debs/Liz/Julia/Cleo and anyone else I've missed. Hope you're ok. 

Had a busy weekend which was good as Saturday was choc parties which all helps keep the bank manager at bay. Some friends popped over yesterday to let the dogs out whilst we were at work and then stayed and cooked us a gorgeous meal. I'm trying to persuade them they want to move in with us as it was lovely coming home to calm dogs and a homecooked meal  Sadly my tummy bug seems to be hitting again this morning which not only is uncomfortable but has scuppered my plans to make a start on chocs for our markets at the weekend.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath -   sorry your tummy is playing you up hun, hope you feel better soon - i had to ground ds on saturday, first time ever! think he understood though, he is off poorly too at the moment  

Rivka - hope things are ok with you  

Rachel - good to have you back hunny  

Shelley - thinking of you today  

Tricksy -      

I had a phone call from dr Rayman yesterday and thankfully my mri scan was clear and the blood tests were fine too - so it appears i have an un-explained high prolactin! i still have to go and see him in April and he is talking about treating me with some meds which he believes will bring the prolactin down, its still all abit confusing   not sure what to do now, if i ring ISIS and let them know or still wait until i start the meds for the prolactin - any suggestions??!  

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm thinking of you today     

Rachel - welome home - I'm really glad you are back and thank you for your comment about my friend  

Lisa - glad you got your meds but sorry you have to get the nurses to translate - you wuld have thought with the volume of British ladies going through them that they would already have a translated sheet for you  

Tricksy - sorry you are finding it all hard to cope with - I'm feeling exactly the same, as DH and I were talking about going straight into a cycle if the immune results don't show anything.

Cath - sorry your tummy bug is back. Do you take pro-biotic drinks daily? That normally sorts me out  

Cleo - brilliant news about your scan.

Am really nervous about getting our immune results back at 2pm today. I'm taking the "Is your body baby friendly" book with me to re-read on the way back if I have to get a better understanding...

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui -   - hope you get on ok with your results hun


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone

well just as we thought its all over my levels are now 10 so nearly back to normal,         i knew this was going to be vthe out come,i really hope we can move on now,just feel so empty.thanks for all ur support. 

lots of love to u all.

shelley.xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, I am so so sorry, I was really hoping for a miracle today for you. Take as much time as you need to grieve, you have both been through so much. It WILL happen for you Shelley, I just know it will. Love to you both xxx

Louie, I hope you got on okay with your results today. Glad you had a nice send off with your friend too. I really hope he is safe out there for all that time and comes home safe and sound. It must be lovely to have such a close friendship - he must know that you will be thinking about him all the time he is there, and I am sure he will feel the same about wanting to get back to see you too.

Cathie, your poor tum! Hope you get better soon, especially as you have so much to do. You need a duvet day!

Tricksy, I always think of you as so strong and optimistic and really admire that about you, but understand that you must get your down days too. Everyone needs to take time out occasionally to have a good cry - you would not be human if you were not worried about putting yourself through such a huge thing as going through treatment again. I am so glad the battle is won regarding treatment at Isis though, that must be one weight off your mind. I do wonder whether half of us would have given up on treatment a long time ago if we had not had the support of our friends on this thread. Take care, will see you on Friday for a big hug.

Rivka, you and your DH are so lovely, asking your mum to come and stay. I am sure that although she won't stop thinking about your dad and being upset by his loss, she may find that being with you will take her mind off it just for a minute or two and help her see that you all love her and care for her, and being with relatives will be better for her than admitting herself to a hospital. It was lovely too to consider your sister as I am sure she will be thankful for a break while your mum is with you. Take care of each other, you are amazing, considering all you have been through.

Ems, congrats on the test results. Personally I would ring Isis as soon as poss, cos we all know how slow they can be at getting back to you  

Debs, how are you doing? I hope you are okay and are taking it easy. How is DH? We often forget about partners but of course they are going through it all too and don't have the support that we all do with this board. I hope he is okay too. xxx

Cleo, good to see you yesterday. Did you like the nightdress lol  ?!?! 

Bhopes, how is the wait going? Are you crazy yet  ?!?! Hope the time is flying by for you.

Rachel, welcome back! Glad you had a lovely holiday.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but gotta dash and get James ready for football. 

Hope you are all okay.
Love J xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - oh sweetie I'm so sorry, was   the news would be ok.  Sending you loadsa                                 for you both x.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - I'm so sorry hun i was really hoping that you would have better news today    ,  sending you and Greg lots of love and hugs         


lots of love lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - im so sorry babe -thinking of you both - and we are here for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I am so so sorry hun that you have had your worst fears confirmed    its just so unfair   I'm here if you want to talk hun   

Loui - How did you get on today with your immune results?? I don't know if you feel the same way but when I have IF tests I almost hope that they find something wrong, that way they can do something about it and rectify the problem   I've got everything crossed for you   

Bhopes - how are you feeling today ?? 

Rivka - Is it nice to have your Mum with you?? I hope that you are coping ok, don't forget to look after yourself too hun, you are greiving too    

Cath - how nice of your friends to look after the dogs and cook you dinner, it's nice to be spoilt sometimes. Hope that your tummy is feeling a little better now. Have you tried just some scrambled eggs on toast?? 

Lisa - thanks for your text today hun   really looking forward to seeing you on Friday 

Little Mo - I agree, we are so lucky to have each other, unless you have been through IF you just don't get it, no matter how hard you try. I do try to put a brave face on and I've always tried to just get on with things but like everyone sometimes its just all too much pressure and the reality smacks you in the face. Getting pregnant is just half the battle, as most of us already know, its keeping the pregnancy that seems to be the hardest bit    and I am terrified of it all. If I'm perfectly honest I don't want to do another cycle, we had made our decision and we were moving on but now we have this chance I know that if I don't do it we will regret it for the rest of our lives as we would never know if it would of worked    so we've just got to pull out socks up and get on with it     Ah bless James at football  

Em - great news that your scan and tests have come back as normal, strange that you've still got raised levels though. I too would still ring Isis and discuss it with them, they may be able to give you an appt for just after you see your consultant

Piepig -   how are you doing hun Are you feeling ok?? Looking forward to seeing you on Friday

Kitty - Shall we bring some food with us for Friday What time do you want us over? you'll have to pm us your address 

I think thats everyone. Thank you for all of your hugs, I feel bad complaining that I'm down when so many of you have real issues that you are upset about   Lets hope it all turns around for us soon

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - so sorry honey, was hoping for the best    I hope you didn't go to work today like you had said you would and have given yourself sometime to deal with things.  Try to take the best from it that you did get pregnant, and as people pointed out to me after my chem preg lots of first pregs fail cos the body does not know what its doing  

Loui - hope the immunes came back ok

Em - great news about the MRI result, i would get onto isis and see what they say.

Rivka - I hope your mum coming to stay helps her a bit, and perhaps you as well after all you've been through recently

Julia - thanks for asking about DH, we had a bit of a difficult weekend this weekend, too much time on our hands to think about things and neither of us really felt like going out.  He admitted that he hates the fact that he has noone to speak to (I did offer everyones DH's but he says he would feel awkward talking to someone who doesn't really know him), anyway we came to the decision that rather than spend mothers day with my family like we'd planned we'll go up to manchester and see his family instead, so hopefully that will help a bit.

Rachel - glad you had a good holiday

cath - hope the tummy bug goes away for good soon

am in two minds about coming on friday, but will see how i feel nearer the time

love to all

xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
only have time for a few personals today sorry - 
Shelley      so sorry to hear your news - I'm thinking of you and DH hun.

Rivka - I have been thinking of you too - you know where I am if you need anything  .

Tricksy - sorry you have been having a difficult time yesterday   . It is so difficult to decide what to do with tx -  I am also really worried how I will feel if our tx with donor eggs may not work and yet I know I will regret things in the future if we don't at least try.  However I know that when you saw Gidon he had recommended a few things to try which will be different this time and I hope that this is what will make the difference for you  .

Loui - hoping that your immune results show some conclusive answers for you either way  

Cath - hope you get better soon too - it hadn't occurred to me how being ill could affect your buisiness too  .

Angel - I don't know what to advise I am afraid -although I am pleased that your results showed up nothing serious, I guess it must still be frustrating not knowing the cause of your high prolactin levels.  Maybe the ISIS can advise you on what to do?

Debs -   for Jon - I think that even though Mike has met a few of the DH's on here, I doubt very much he would talk to them without prompting.  I hope that the weekend away with his family will go well for him.

Lisa - I got my tx plan from Stepan today (depot on 9/4) but I can see why you were confused and may call you later with a few questions!!!

Anyway have to go,
love Rachel x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I am so sorry hon.    

Got my immunes back.  I have 3 issues. First one: As I secretly suspected DH and I are genetically very similar with a shared HKA DQ Alpha  - which means that our embryos do not put up an immune shield around themselves to protect them from attack because my body thinks they are part of me. Compounded to this is the 2nd issue - that I have raised Natural Killer cells (20% - normal is 15%). Everyone has these to fight cancer cells and foreign bodies but mine are elevated which means that they are more aggressive than normal. The 3rd issue is abnormal TNF alpha: IL10, again an immune issue where my body recognises a foreign body and attacks it. This means that the poor defenseless embryo's don't really stand a chance. The good news is that all 3 of these things can be suppressed with injections and tablets. i will be on low dose aspirin (to treat poor blood flow to the left side of my uterus - diagnosed in a 4-d scan), prednisolone ( a form or steroid like heparin), cleaxane (injection) and intralipids - a 2 hour infusion of fatty acids and proteins to reduce my natural killer cell activity. These intralipids are a new form of treatment and replace the Ivig that women had to have - which is quite an expensive drug. 

In addition, my protocol will be different. I will still downreg on buserelin, but I won't stim on puregon - I will have a mixture of gonal f and menapure to give me e2 and fsh support throughout stims. Also, during the 2ww I will have progesterone botty bullets as before but I will also be given eostrogen support (pills). So all in all, we are quite upbeat because all these things have contributed to our past failures. Deep down I knew I had immune issues - I always have less of a cold than DH, am never really ill - and this is because my immune system is too active and kills most nasty bugs (and all embryo's) on site.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

Shelley - hun i am so sorry today didn't bring better news. its just so unfair. Take time get over this and be with greg. You'll know when you're ready to go again. It was good to talk to you today and i'm glad you now have a few days off to deal with things. You know where i am hun  

Rivka - i hope your mum arrived safely and i hope that her stay helps you both.

piepig - my dh found everything really hard too and never really spoke to anyone about it all. I never new what to say to him, couldn't ever find the right words really. i guess women just open up easier too. Dh would never come on here and share how he was htinking. Hope you make it friday hun  


Tricksy - sorry you're having a rough time hun. Its not surprising you feel like you do about tx. Infertility is rollercoaster ride with only you on board. You run the risk of getting hurt if you do do it but you're hurting anyway if you don't. There is nothing you ccan do but keep throwing yourself into it and hoping and praying it works. Its a battle with yourself and nobody can do a darn thing about it. I hope that makes sense   I hope you feel stronger soon hun, in the meantime we're all here for you.  

Julia - thankyou so much for those things hun, it was so generous of you. Are you sure you don't want anything for them? They are all lovely and fit in the room! The nightdress is hillarious and dh wants me to wear it now     The dresses are lovely too, i spied the tag on one, you never even wore it!!! Thanks again hun. 

Loui - how were your results hun, good news i hope.

Em - oh hun, what a dillema. Isis may want you to be treated b4 starting ivf but i don't know. I would give them a ring.

Rachel - glad you had a good holiday!! Wow treatment starts soon for you then??

cath - hope your tummy feels better soon. I had something similar last summer when my tummy was terrible and then went away only to return a few days later. Hope the puppy isn't causing too much havoc!!

Well i have been off work today. A mixture of things really. I have been so tired at work, i realise just how much when i have my weekends as i have lots more energy then. I was also up all night as i have a niggly cough and runny nose. Juat feel like i can't face work at the moment so i'm off tomorrow too and i'll have to see how i feel for the rest of the week. 

Love to all everyone and big hello to those i've missed.

Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui - our posts crossed. I'm really pleased you finally have some answers and now a new plan of action. When will you start tx and where


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - thats fab news that they have identified something and that your new protocol is set up to treat it all. bet you are glad you got it looked into now....do you know what HLA DQ you both are?  just curious after reading the baby friendly book, also what do you know about intralipids, i have not read about them before?  is the pred expensive, i know that clexane is about £5 a day (or so i've been told!)


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, that is fantastic news, just goes to show you should trust your instincts. 

Cleo, glad there was room for everything. Glad the dresses are okay too, although they probably swamp you lol. The one with labels looked ridiculous on me, glad you could make use of them. Oh, and glad DH likes the nightdress (don't bother posting any pics lol  ) (Just to let everyone else know, it is a feeding nightdress and has 2 slits in the front - it is very funny!! )


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Debs - DQ alpha - we share 0102 - I am 0101 and 0102, DH is 0102 0102 - fortunately we don't share the 0501 as that is the hardest one to treat. Intralipids are non blood products that are made from eggs and a type of bean. They are protein and complex carbs and are normally used to feed up bulimics, OAPs and premature babies intraveously. All I know is that they are completely natural (not like Ivig which is made up of blood products from 50,000 donors - that's what Dr Beer's book says), and there are no side effects and they are more successful at treating women with immune issues than Ivig. Healthcare at home come to your house and give an infusion once during stims, then you have another test to see if the % of natural killers in your blood decrease, then if they have not gone down sufficiently you get another dose before EC. And maybe another one by ET and that's it.  

Cleo - we start in a month's time as I'm on day 18 now and I need to have a pre-scan on days 1-8 (to map my uterus and do an antral follicle count) before I downreg on day 21 of the next cycle. So I should start on about 12 Apr. We will cycle at CARE Notts (1.5 hrs away) under the care of Dr Ndukwe as he will be doing my immune suppression as well as IVF with me. 

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shelley:
I'm so sorry hun was praying it would be alright for you, sending big    to you and dh take care 
Liz  xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Loui - Gosh, those tests are so thorough but good to have some answers for you both. My DH had prednisolone for his Crohn's - think it was to help the inflammation.  Am I right in thinking that Care Notts do more tests than ARGC?  I guess the ARGC doesn't do the intralipids?     for this coming cycle x

Piepig -   for you both.  I think it's so difficult to get men to open up.  My DH had a really bad time last year and ended up being out off work (he had work related problems going on too) with stress.  Looking back now I was probably really heartless but we were both hurting.  I guess all they way through our troubles I hadn't taken into account how he feels and I've only recently come to understand this.  Like the other day when ISIS were talking about thawing our frosties he sighed so nervously and it made me realise that this means alot to him too.  I hope that your weekend with his family helps and you both have the time to talk and be with each other. x

Angel - That's good news about your results. I'd get on the phone to ISIS and get things going with them as you know what they're like, they do need constant chasing.  Hope things are better with your DS x

Tricksy -     I think you're doing the right thing in going for this NHS cycle.  IF is such a roller coaster but we're with you all the way honey.  x

Kitty - was it y'day you were due to get your test results?  Hope you got on ok m'luv. x

Shelley/Rivka - thinking of you both    

Rachel - that's excellent news on getting your schedule through.  Not long to go now for you & reikilisa, fingers crossed for you both x

Cath - hope you're feeling better.  If you have anytime spare I'd love to pop over and play with puppy but only if you're feeling up to it. x

 to everyone else!

Am erring and ahhing about testing early.  DH doesn't want me to (he's a stickler for doing things by the book) but to be honest I really really feel nothing going on and am quite certain this will be a BFN. I guess I'm gearing myself up for it and would rather test on a week day so then I can start making calls and doing something about it.

Love n hugs to everyone

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - sweetie thank you so much for my pm and for researching that. A 100 pound dosent sound too bad does it? - maybe i can still talk dh round- somehow   - also  i know today is a difficult day and want you to know i am thinking of you hunny - lots of love    

Loui - Wow that sounds an amazing result on your immunes - and not long before you cycle - sending you positive vibes hun    

Just a quickie cos gotta go shopping - back later


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Shelley -     so sorry honey this is so very unfair. I wish there was anything I could do. Take care of each other and be kind to yourselves. I really don't know what to say ...

Loui - good thing that all these issues are not only identified but also have a course of action, it all sounds very positive, especially that you are starting tx so soon with a brand new plan.

Debs -   DH is the same, he won't talk to other guys even from here except if prompted (which is why it was good that we had meets with partners). I hope spending the weekend with her parents will help lift his spirits, and take care of yourself too hun, you've been through a lot.

Cathie - hope your tummy is better by now. 

Em - did you manage to get some advice from ISIS about the prolacting?

Tricksy -     it's not easy for you now and I can feel for you for all the worry, just keeping everything crossed for you and   that when you start that cycle it will be the one.

B - it's frustrating to be at the end of 2ww before testing   but don't worry about symptoms, not everyone has them. So when is your test day? Lots of    

Mum has arrived safely Sunday night and seems to be coping a bit better. I think the change of scene is doing her good. She still has a long way to go but we are hopeful she'll get there, and at least start feeling herself soon. I am extremely tired, physically and emotionally. I'm going this afternoon to see the GP to get signed off a bit more (my sick certificate ends today), as I'm really not in a fit state to go back to work, and also I want to have a few more days to look after mum full time. Hope it'll work out ok.

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

shelley i'm so sorry it all didn't work out. I really thought it would.     to you and greg

Rivka hope your mum is ok, and you and dh of course. Have some time out for yourself and your mum. Take care. 

Cath hope your tummy bug clears up soon

Angel hope your ds is feeling better. Hope isis can give you some answers.

Rachel hope you had good hol. Not long til your treatment. 

loui glad you're getting some answers and things moving forward for you. All sounds very complicated

Debs hope to see you fri. I think men find it more difficult to open up and speak of their feelings etc. We have some friends who have been through tx and although the men might joke about sperm tests etc and the quality of magazines at a private clinic   i don't think they really talk about feelings.

Cleo hope having some time off helps. Put your feet up.

Bhopes keeping my fingers crossed for you and dh 

little mo hope your ok.

Tricksy  you're only human. It is very difficlt to keep jolly all the time especially when going thro such as stressful thing. I think if i was you i would go for the final go or, like you say, you'll always be wondering.   I'll pm my address. Come anytime after 7.30. not sure who is coming. Would you like to eat at mine or would everyone rather eat bfore they come.

Small news from me..........................AMH test showed i'm the top end of satisfactory reservse! I did ask her to double check that was my result as i was sure it would come back bad due to age. Not sure what it means other than i guess i have a bit longer to keep trying. Makes the un explained infertility even weirder now!

Off to see Ross Noble tonight. We had all these tickets as xmas pressies so nice to have what feels like a free night out.

LOve to all and anyone i've missed kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

came across this today

"East of England Fertility Services Procurement
We have revised the selection process to ensure that we comply with best practice and the very latest guidance on EU procurement rules. The implications of this are that we will be unable to implement the new policy and new contracts until the 1st May 2009. We apologise for this unforeseen delay in the process and would like to emphasise that we will ensure no-one will be disadvantaged by this delay.

have emailed carolyn young to check, but no reply as yet.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

Just a quickie. Hope everyone is okay.

Rivka, sorry for not replying to your text message - I am out of credit!! Will hopefully reply tomorrow.

Kitty, great news about your reserve, what is the next step for you then? Do you think you will cycle again soon? Looking forward to Friday to catching up properly.

Did anyone see the programme "addicted to surrogacy" last night? It was really touching, seeing these ladies having babies for those who cannot have them. It made me realise how kind some people are to do that for others. I think I could carry and have a child that was not biologically mine but not sure I would be able to give away a child that was conceived with my eggs. They were amazing ladies and I greatly admire them.

Righto, gotta go. James has had some kind of virus for the last couple of days, not eating and having a temperature, and Alex is teething so I am going to have a nice early night tonight I think! Hope you are all well. Sorry for lack of personals xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Piepig - I wish they would make up their minds! We have just started on provera to bring AF and then start stimms with EC being planned for start of April so we could go to blastocyst and freezing as part of the NHS protocol as it was meant to be implemented on 1st April - I wonder whether we will lose that now. This rollercoaster is so frustrating!

How are you feeling now? Sending you hugs,
C x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Loui:
Gosh thos results had me lost but at least they say they can help with all of them to give you the best shot, good luck.

Debs;
How are you and dh doing? I think about you alot hun. Have you decided what tests you are going to have done? When is your follow up with boure?

Rivka:
Glad your mum has arrived safely and like you say the change of scene will hopefully bring her back to herself, but grief takes time and it will get easier. My mum still wears her wedding ring and misses my Dad lots but she goes on single holiday's and is always out and about, Don't think she will meet anyone else or wants to but she seems happy. My Dads been gone 13yrs this June. I admire your strengh through everything you have been through the last few months make sure you don't keep your emotions to locked up you need time to grieve too.

Tricksy:
Glad you get to do treatment at Isis, do you think you will have some more tests done before you start like loui or have you had most of them?

Lisa:
Wow not long now hun, Have you started your drugs yet. I have every thing crossed for you that this is your time.

bhopes:
Good luck with testing I didn't get many symtoms that could not be put down to the drugs. 

Hope everyone else is well I will do more personal next time promise 

Take care liz xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just to say I tested y'day and it was a BFN - not surprised really so back to square 1!    

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

bhopes -     I am so so sorry hun, did you test early?? is it worth testing again on Saturday


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B -   If you tested too early though it may still not be over. Will   you have a late implanter. 

Kitty - good news on your AMH results. Hope you had a good night out. 

Rivka - hope things are going ok with your mum and that the doc signed you off work for a litle longer.

cvru - if you've already started a treatment protocol they won't stop you now, that would be unforgiveable. It's probably for those being reffered from now. 

Julia - hope the boys gave you some peace last night. 

Shelley - thinking of you and greg.  

Must dash, the puppy has something in her mouth I odn't think she's supposed to have. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

B -   have you tested early darling? I hope so much this is not the end of things   

Shelley -    thinking about you and DH

Kitty - glad the AMH tests came out good, must be reassuring?

Julia - hope the boys are getting better, poor little things! Hope you had some sleep last night.

Cathie - how's your tummy.

Liz -   I didn't realise you also went through this loss, so sorry for you and your family, how devastating. Thanks for telling me about your mum, this is reassuring and I think she does need to get over the initial shock, she will always be sad, but she needs to cope, which I think she will with time.

Mum is making some progress, and I'm spending a lot of time with her. She still has very bad moment but is already hoping to get better so that to return home sometime next week. I hope so too - not because I mind her being here, but because I want her to start coping.
The GP signed me off for another week and sent me to do blood tests, he suspects I may be annemic, so I hope to go today (didn't want to leave mum on her own and she was not well this morning, she looks better now so hopefully we'll go there soon). If I feel up to it I'll go back to work on Monday, otherwise, I'm signed off until Wednresday.

Love from Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i'm still off work and won't be going back this week. I have done nothing but sleep. Wondered if a trip the drs might be in order as i am literally sleeping from about 10 - 10 and then for a about 3 hours during the day     I find it so hard being at work, being off makes me realise just how hard i find it. I'm not moaning, i just wish we had loads of money and i could leave my job. Hey ho, we don't even do the lottery.

Bhopes - hun isn't your official test day on sat?? if it is i am sending the pee stick     round. You have tested very early hun. I know some women do get early BFP's but its not over until your official test date. I never had any symptoms at all. Even when i went for my first scan and saw bubs i would have sworn they were scanning someone else. Everyone is different, some people have loads of symptoms and some don't. I know its hard, but hang on in there.    

Rivka - i'm sure you are really helping with your mums recovery. Glad the dr signed you off. You take care.

Kitty/Tricksy - will have to let you know about Friday, i'm so sorry i always do this. 

Shelley - how you doing hun?? Thinking of you.

Love to all

Cleo xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Peeps

Supposed to go out with my bezzie mate tonight but she blew me out    
Not long for me now really really scared about it all    and checking emails constantly to see if my donor details are in yet,  my mind changes constantly to whether i'm doing the right thing or not    

Cleo - Glad your off work hun you take as much time off as you need,  do you think you might be anemic or something like that cos that can make you feel really tired,  I just wondered whether you've had any funny cravings for meat or anything like that cos a girl i know is a vegitarian and since getting pregnant she cannot stop eating meat  

BHopes - Keep away from those sticks hun, its far too early      Hope your ok hun and don't give up hope

Shelley - How are you doing hun    

Debs - How are you doing too hun    

Loui -  Great news on getting your answers on the results and you have a plan in place and not long now,  It looks like your new clinic is very thorough which is great and doing something different always gives you new hope    On my treatment this time they are putting me on the steroids prednisolone so i'm hoping this will make a difference too  

Rivka - Glad things are going well with your Mum and its steady progress   

Cath - How are you feeling now - is your tummy better?  Hows the puppy?

Kitty - How do you feel about the results?  Whats your next step now?  Looking forward to catching up on Friday

Liz -  I start my drugs on March 23rd    in one way i want to fast forward in time and on the other hand i'm dreading it    How are you doing?  and hows Faith is she keeping you on your toes?

Rachel - Hope you got your deposit sorted and hope i helped a bit with the treatment plan.....don't know what i'm doing on my own let alone yours  

Tricksy - How are you doing hun - feeling a bit better?  Looking forward to a catch up on Friday

Little Mo - The nightdress sounds very ermmmmmmm how shall i put it ........... porno     Hows James now?  and Alex teething...god wheres the time going?

Em - Did you manage to sort out with Isis about your test results?

Think i've got everyone 
love n hugs
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - 23rd   thats coming round pretty quick now. Not surprised you're scared hun. Of course you're doing the right thing, you know deep down you are, its just the fear making you doubt yourself   yep looking forward to catching up on friday   

Kitty - I don't mind what we do about food Friday night, it would be handy to know though so I can get some bits when I'm shopping tomorrow. If not I can grab something before I come down. I've not had your pm with you address yet. Think I can remember the road you told me, just don't know the number   

Cleo - no wonder you're tired hun, your body is pretty busy at the moment   make the most of being paid for being off sick and rest as much as you can. Can you text or ring me on Friday to let me know if I'm picking you up as I'm only working til 11.30, then have to nip into town, then sqeezing in a ride before I go home and fly back out again  

Rivka - Its good to hear that your Mum is improving a little, lets hope it continues. I'm glad that you have been signed off again as it takes the pressure off of you    Can you come friday night?? 

Cath - Hows your tum hun??   What did the puppy eat?? little monkey   Are you enjoying having her?? Can you come Friday?? 

Bhopes - how are you feeling hun??  please don't give up hope, you tested too early and there is still every possibility that it will work   

Shelley - thinking of you hun, hope that you're ok??   

Liz - Sarah emailed me today and said that she had written to the pct today to apply for funding for us   We are not going to have any more tests I don't think, no doubt my AMH will be tested but no more immune testing. I think that I am mostly covered anyway. I will take, Pregancare, Clexane, Gestone and Prednisolone so have the steriods, blood thinners and support. So its fingers crossed  

C - as you have already started treatment prior to April the changes will not affect you. If you are worried just speak to Sarah, she will put your mind at rest  

Little Mo - sounds like you have your hands full at the moment with poorly babies and teething, I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight   Shall I pick you up at 6.30 on Friday eve?? Is that too early? My car should be nice and clean I'm going to try and get the car valeted tomorrow  

Debs - Have you heard anything back from Carolyn yet?? Hope that you can make it on Friday  

Em - Hows things with you hun   you've been very quiet this week  

Loui - your tests are amazing, what detailed results. Are you pleased with them?? Where do you go from here? You will have to let us know when you are down so we can catch up for a coffee  

Rachel - sounds like you had a lovely holiday, its so nice to just spend time together away from the real world sometimes isn't it?? I loved the time Si and I had together just chilling and not having to worry about what we had to do each day   Can you come on Friday night?? 

Well i think that I've got everyone   sorry if I've missed you    I am not feeling too bad at the moment, I've had a rough week, keep bursting into tears but today has been a lot better, no tears so far   I had a good chat/cry down the yard last night to one of my friends.....she made the mistake of asking me what was wrong   think it did me good, then Si got tears too when he got home. We had a really good talk, or rather he gave me a really good talking too   and I do feel better. Fingers crossed it lasts  

Well I've got to slide off and check ********!!

Lots of Love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quickie

tricksy - nothing from carolyn

shelley - hope you are ok honey, thanks for the chat

bhopes - if you have tested early there is still time for the result to change   

kitty - will need your address if i'm gonna come friday, if people are eating before hand let me know and i'll grab a pot noodle or something on the way.

lisa - you are doing the right thing

cleo - better start buying those lottery tickets then!

rivka - glad to hear your mum is making some progress  

cathie -uhoh, what did puppy have??

liz - follow up with bourn is on the 23rd, and then Mr ******* on the 1st, just gonna have whatever tests he suggests really and then take it from there

julia - i watched the surrogacy program, was really interesting, although don't think i agree with the surromom who said she couldn't understand why the couple was upset when it turned out to her and her husbands baby and not the intended parents....did make me think about my sisters offer, not sure if i could take the baby off her without feeling awful about how it might make her feel.

kitty - great news on the AMH

love to all

xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Loui - I am pleased to hear that your follow up with Dr Ndukwe was so positive and that all your immune issues are treatable        - sounds like there will be a few of us (Lisa, Tricksy and myself) will all be cycling at around the same time.  It was really interesting what you said about the intralipids too - I wonder why the ARGC are not using that instead of IVIG?    I wish I had known before my consult and I could have asked but it seems like Care Notts must be more on the ball.  Your protocol sounds very similar though to what they do there.

Debs - I think you asked about the cost of Prednisolone - well it is very cheap compared to most treatments - I think about £4 or £5 for a two week private prescription of 10 mg tablets.

Cleo - how are you feeling at the moment?    I second what Tricksy said and take it easy.

Bhopes - I agree with everyone else and think you tested too early?  Dont give up hope yet hun    and   for Saturday.

Rivka - glad things are going well with your Mum and she is making some progress.  I hope you are feeling better soon too    .

Lisa - it was lovely to speak to you Monday night and I hope your donor details come soon   - of course you are doing the right thing but it is understandable that you are anxious (I am sure I will be nearer the time).  I haven't had a chance to get to my bank yet for that transfer but will try to in the next few days.  I've also decided to email Stepan too and ask him to send me a prescription to pick up here from Shadwells as Mike can probably pick it up in his lunch break- I know it may cost more (although maybe not with the Euro the way it is) but am a bit worried about the depot if the instructions are in Czech, as I can see it leading to a big argument with me and Mike otherwise if he does it for me! Anyway if I can sort it soon I can also send you the English instructions.

Kitty - that is brilliant news about your AMH result - you must be really pleased and good that you have some time (and eggs) to play with.  You do like your comedians - I have heard Ross Noble is brilliant.

Cvru - hope that the delay in the new changes won't affect your cycle too much  .

Julia -sounds like you have got your handsfull at the moment with James and Alex -you take care of yourself!

Tricksy - thanks for asking but I can't make it Friday as I am back in Wales for the weekend - I was going anyway but my sister had another scare in the week and is in hospital - she had a serious chest infection and I think they were worried her cancer may have come back but fortunately the scan was all clear.  Anyway she should be out tomorrow.  I am glad you are feeling better about your next cycle and have a vibe for you.

Shelley - how are you doing, lovely?   

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Anyway, not much news from me - unfortunately work has been really busy and is proving quite stressful as I still have most of my own caseload of patients at the moment to deal with and yet I am not confident my knowledge is good enough to do the other part of my new job either yet am lacking the time to read up on things and rectify this- I still haven't decided if I will apply for the job permanently or not but hopefully in time it will get easier.  Had a bit of a tearful moment earlier though as I would much rather be home being a Mum rather than working   but hopefully that will happen one way or another in the future.  Mike and I have also decided to go to an adoption meeting in Chelmsford next month for more information - although I hope the plan for donor eggs does work I know that I will need to think that I can still be a Mum somehow if it doesn't so hopefully this will be a positive move.

Bye for now - probably back on Sunday,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Lisa - I am sure you are doing the right thing, no wonder you are feeling emotional after it because of all the expectations but please remember how positive Stepan felt about your chances, and as your DH said when we met some months ago the child that will result would not have had a life without you darling. Hope you get the donor's details soon.

Rachel -   you will be mum one day, but no wonder when you are feeling under pressure at work you wish it would come quicker. Good luck at the info meeting, of course I hope Reprofit works but as you say it's always good to have a back-up plan. Glad to hear your sister had an all clear, and hope you enjoy seeing your family this weekend.

Tricksy - glad to hear you were feeling a bit better today   about your being tearful before, glad DH managed to put your mind at rest. It's not an easy thing to go back on the rollercoaster but fingers crossed that it will all be worth it in the end. Sorry, I won't be able to make it on Friday, mum will be still here and I'd hate leaving her, also I'm too weak yet to travel that far, but thanks for asking  

Cathie - how's your tummy? Hope the puppy is behaving.

Julia - hope the boys are feeling better and not giving you a hard time.

Cleo - take it easy and make the most of your sick leave, I second Tricksy about your body being busy now and you need to be kind to yourself.

Shelley - how are you feeling? You know where I am if you want a chat  

Kitty - hi!

Debs - hi!

Too tired for more writing but lots of love to all of you.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - if your coming on Friday would you like to drive to mine and come in my car with Julia, Cleo (?) & Lisa? You'd be more than welcome xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

juust a quickie from me. Hope this is ok with you girls coming to me.....I think i'll do a pasta bolognase (spelling?) And a veggie quorn one as well, garlic bread etc. Hope this is ok.

Think it's little mo, tricksy,lisa and maybe cleo and debs. I'll pm Tricksy my mob no so maybe you could let me know before 5 tom then i can get bits on way home. 

Looking forward to seeing you. sorry more couldn't make it but hopefully we'll catch up soon.

Bhopes  def tested too early. hope you're ok and get good result tom or sat 

BE back later for more personals

kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Debs - if your coming on Friday would you like to drive to mine and come in my car with Julia, Cleo (?) & Lisa? You'd be more than welcome xx


sounds like a great idea to me hon, then i can drop the book off at yours as well. feeling much better than i was so think i will almost definitely be coming.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - can you remember where I live?? I'll pm you my address just in case. I need to leave here at 6.30 to pick up Julia but come whenever you like. I'll be home from 5.30 so your welcome anytime  

Kitty - that sounds great but are you sure its not too much trouble?? We could always bring pizzas and nibbles to save you cooking  

Its very quiet on here today, where is everyone

Lots of Love to you all and I'm looking forward to seeing those who can make it tomorrow night

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - will aim to be there before 6.30, finish work at 5.30 so as long as i'm out the door on time it shouldn't be a problem.  any reply from isis about the delay in funding?  I've had nothing from carolyn so guess she's not gonna reply.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I got a copy of the letter today that Isis sent to the PCT to apply for our funding, no mention of the delay, mind you probably would of helped if I'd remember to mention it to Sarah     sorry hun. I'll email her and she is really good at replying so I'll let you know tomorrow. Get here when you get here tomorrow and we'll leave as soon as wer're ready. Be careful driving   

Julia - I'll be at yours just after 6.30

Cleo - fingers crossed you can come, I'll be at yours soon after 

Lisa - I'll be with you by 7 hun.....ish!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Am I the only one sat here bawling my eyes out at the Comic Relief Kilamanjaro climb   

Kitty - hope we can have the telly on tomorrow night!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

sorry i havent been on but ive been reading,well my periods started today,and have been very painfull,greg had a long chat with penny on the phone today and we are going with this cycle i no its quick but she feels it would be good and has a donor lined up for us already,but she has offered something else but i dont want to go blabbing it on here so i will explain when i see u all but she is very amazing lady.u may all think its to soon but i just think whats the point of picking myself again and waiting then to have a big fall later down the line i just want to get on and move on,and this feels right.         we are not telling anyone other than ff this time,so i have got to try really hard to keep quite.

bhopes,hun dont give up yet u tested way to early remember i did then 3 days later i got a bfp,so dont give up.        

hi everyone else hope u all have a lovely time tomorrow nite and drive safely.xxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Shelley - Sorry your period is painful hun    Been thinking about you lots    I'm intrigued whats going on........pm me

Tricksy - No you not the only one........i have been blubbing too     Ferne Cotton how she got through that i don't know,  See you tomorrow looking forward to it.  

Kitty - Looking forward to tomorrow, like Tricksy said do you want us to bring bits with us?

Hi everyone else 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

**** Shell you don't waste any time    you take care and we must chat soon. May nip in and give you a hug tomorrow. I've got to fly into town at lunchtime    love ya loads xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - so glad you've decided what you want to do, am intrigued by what penny has offered!  Hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

tricksy - am feeling much better so i will be coming tomorrow night. Thanks so much for coming to get me. really looking forward to it. Not sure if Kitty will be back on so can you text her to let her know i'll be there and i'm a veggie? Also do we need to bring anything??

Shelley - glad you're going again hun. There is no reason why you shouldn't. So pleased for you.   


hello to everyone else!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   sorry af is being nasty to you.   that what Penny is offering works for you.  

Cleo - good that you're feeling better. 

Tricksy - that was so moving. I agree re Fern, she was amazing to get to the top. They all were really, but she faced such a massive barrier with that sickness. Gutted I'm out part of tomorrow night. I'll have to set the sky+.

Alice - lovely to see you yesterday. Sorry you got jumped on!! Henna has calmed down a bit more today which is a huge relief. 

Nothing new from me, nearly set the choc kitchen on fire as forgot I'd left a pan on then came in here for a cuppa but thankfully went back in time to stop it catching something nearby. Note to self: plug brain in next time turn the gas on


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Just popping on to say have a lovely time tonight, sorry I can't make it Kitty.

Cathie - thanks for a lovely afternoon on Weds and for listening to my woes  .  Am absolutely smitten with little Henna, do you have the breeder details and also that weekend dog sitting info?  Am really tempted to start our woofer family by doing the weekend sitting.  Glad you got back to your choc kitchen in time, that must have been a bit    x

Rachel - am with you on being a stay at home Mum honey, think positive it WILL happen m'luv.  I'm sorry to read about your sister.  Hope she's on the mend and home soon.  Keeping everything crossed for you on this cycle x

Shelley -      for this coming cycle. x

Cleo - glad you're feeling better honey.  If you feel tired you must rest x

Little Mo - hope the boys are feeling better and you get a breather soon  

Rivka - thinking of you sweetie, you're a tower of strength to you Mum but do take some time for you and DH too x

 to everyone else and thank you for your support and advice.  I know      should be round but I really am sure this is a  -ve cycle.  I guess some women feel pg but I feel that I'm not so just wanted to confirm what I feel - if that makes sense?  

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

B - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun   

Cleo - so glad you can come tonight, will be round about 6.40 xx I have texted Kitty and let her know you're coming, also asked her about us taking food. Will let you know what the reply is  

Cath - Are you coming tonight hun?? 

Julia - Didn't get the car cleaned yesterday   I'm going to try and get it done this afternoon...there is more mud and hay in my car than in Cropi's field!!! 

Lisa - hope you had a good day off yesterday  

Shelley - hope your tummy is a little better today  

Debs - see you later hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

just heard back from Kitty, she is going to do pizza, wedges and salad, is that ok with everyone?? hope so cos I said yes    well I like it    i'll get some pudding to take with us. Cleo i said you'd eat a cheese one, hope thats right!! if not let me know and i'll get you one when I get the puds


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Hope you all had a lovely evening last night. Sorry I couldn't come.

Shelley -   hope AF pains now eased. Glad that you are going for it and that Penny has a plan, pity I haven't heard last night what it was, but   that it is what is needed to get things right this time. You are a very courageous girl go again so soon and I admire you, lots of   

B - I never had ay pg symptoms with any pg at this stage, only in later weeks, everyon eis different and I'm   it's good news on your official test day.

Cathie -   good thing you came into that kitchen on time! Sounds like the puppy is settling, isn't she? What a nice name, Henna.

Lisa - see you tomorrow hun   

Hello everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, didn't sleep too well last night and still have some free-lance work to do. Take care everyone, have a good weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, 

Sorry I have not been on in a while, really finding it hard to find the time to post but trying to catch up with all you have written.

Bhopes, good luck for tomorrow, I really hope you tested too earlier in the week. 

Rivka, we must make a date to meet up, sorry I have not been in touch - James had an ear infection earlier in the week but is better now. Hope your mum is enjoying being with you for a while.

Tricksy, thanks for the lift tonight, looking forward to it. I know what you mean about Ferne Cotton, she was amazing (as they all were). I tried not to blub too much last night but it was hard!

Righto, thanks for having us over tonight Kitty, see you later xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Ooops, I'm  , it's actually tonight you are meeting! Note to self, think before you write   

Have a lovely evening at Kitty's.

Little Mo - no worry, let's meet sometime else, it would be lovely, and I do hope James is getting over his ear infection, it's seems like it's one thing after another for your boys now   

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

lovely ladies - hope you are all ok

B - hope your early test was inaccurate and tomorrow shows a different result hunny    

Shell - woo hoo cant believe your ready to go again already but fab news sweetie - hope af eases soon  

Rivka - hope things are ok with you and your mum with you - hope you are still getting time to spend with dh too   

Tricksy - hope you are feeling better about things now   

Cath - what you like?? glad you didnt do any real damage hun   how is your tummy now?

Debs- glad you are feeling better and were up to going to Kittys tonight  

Kitty - hope you have a lovely evening with everyone at  yours  

Lisa - hope your ok sweetie - not long now i know, i hope you are feeling a little better about it all my love xxxxx

Little Moo Moo - The Hills are alive with the sound of music arghhhhhhhhhh really excited    

Rachel - i think its lovely that you want to be a stay at home mum - and it WILL happen my lovely    

Sorry i havent been about much, been feeling pretty low this week - had a few probs with ds which are getting to me a little    and i know i will sound stupid but i watched Lark rise to candleford and on there a character (called Emma!) thought she was pg with her 6th child then realised she wasnt and when her husband found out she said oh its a good thing im not cos we havent got the room for another and he said Em you should have as many children as your heart desires     and i know im daft and a soppy cow but that has really got to me this week and everywhere i have been people are either pg or talking about babies and its sooooooo painful    sometimes are worse than others - but it really got to me, sorry for coming on here and moaning   but its how i feel !

Hope those who met up have a lovely evening - hope to see you all soon 

Love and hugs
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   sorry you've been low. I have to confess I found that Lark Rise story a little upsetting too. Are you around on Monday lunchtime? I have some chocs to drop up to the football club if you want to meet. 

Rivka - hope your work isn't too difficult after a bad nights sleep. How's things with your mum? Still improving?

B - thinking of you for your retest tomorrow. 

Hope everybody has had a lovely time at Kitty's. Am v annoyed I couldn't go - but the choc party has brought a welcome boost to the coffers. Still got more to make (thankfully no gas required tonight so the house is safe   ) so can't stop long. Shame as my iphone arrived today and I really really want to play


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - hope it was better news this morning   

em -


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've beem following your posts (or trying to) for the last week but haven't really posted much. I really want to send a message to Bhopes though to say I really hope you got a positive result today. I know I don't know you but I have been thinking about you during the week. Sending you hugs,
Caroline


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Had a great evening last night thanks girls   

Kitty - Thanks for feeding loads of food last night     and that last profiterole tipped the scales this morning   

Tricksy - Thank you for driving last night and chauffering us around    

Bhopes - Hope you get a positive result this morning     

Cleo - You look fab hun positively glowing   

Little Mo & Debs - lovely to catch up  

Em -     

Rivka - Look forward to seeing you later.......ecuse the mess though  

Hi everyone else have a great weekend
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - I really hope you had a positive today    

Shelley - go girl. I'm really intrigued about the new plan!    

We pic u new puppy in 1 hour from now! Now I know what it must be like for an expectant mother waiting to see her new baby!

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - how exciting getting the puppy today. I remember when we got Honey I was bursting with excitement for days before we went to the breeders for her. Have to say I'm glad they're both grown up (well sort of) now though.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

just wanted to thank Kitty for hosting a fab night last night. The food was delicious!! I was well and truely stuffed! Thanks so much. it was really good to catch up with everyone.

Bhopes - Thinking of you today hun!!!     

back laters

love me xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for thinking of me.  As expected it's a BFN again today - not surprised as I knew that would be the case.  Still have to take the meds and test again Mon but I really don't want to.  Not sure how I feel at the moment, guess I   lots last week when I felt nothing going on.  So come monday morning I'll be on the phone to ISIS and Dr M.  Am thinking of going to ARGC now but need to look into things abit more.

Glad you had a lovely time last night.  Hope to catch up with you soon.

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes -     im so so sorry sweetheart  


Cath - what a shame its monday your over this way, im at work   would have been lovely to see you

Thanks for the hugs girls  

Glad those who went to Kittys had a lovely time x

Love to all
Em xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys, how are you all doing? I got my goody bag of drugs delivered on Thursday which makes it feel a bit more real. I've taken my last dose of provera so waiting for AF to arrive and got my baseline scan on Thursday. When we had our meeting with the nurse she went through injection technique and things and then told us about the suppositories you have to use. She said to begin with they have to go rectally and that most people carry on using them that way. Why is that?! Do you really carry on that way or can you change to vaginally? Sorry for wording!!

Hugs,
C


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bhopes - I'm really sorry to read your news. Big hugs to you both xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - I am so very sorry to hear your news   

Cru - my understanding is that the drugs are absorbed quicker in the botty and that's why we all put them there (we call them 'botty bullets'!!!). You can insert them vaginally, but they tend to make a mess after 20 mins or so - whereas there is no mess from the botty (sorry if tmi).

Pickle is gorgeous. I'll try and load a piccie of her on here. Oh no, can't load piccie - someone help please!!! I went on to 'profile layout/load own picture' - I uploaded it but I just got a red cross. Any ideas?

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bhopes - i'm so sorry


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> B - I am so very sorry to hear your news
> 
> Cru - my understanding is that the drugs are absorbed quicker in the botty and that's why we all put them there (we call them 'botty bullets'!!!). You can insert them vaginally, but they tend to make a mess after 20 mins or so - whereas there is no mess from the botty (sorry if tmi).
> 
> ...


The pic is probably too big to go up as your profile pic hun, upload it onto photobucket and put the link in a message....or email it to me and I'll do it for you xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty - thank you so much for having us last night, I had a great time and was so stuffed it was unreal!! Its Cleo's fault leading me astray, I was only eating so much to make her feel better!!  

Cleo - you are looking fantastic hun, pregnancy really has made you glow  

Lisa - it was great to catch up hun  

Debs - thanks for bringing the book, I've read 1 page so far   dragged my sorry **** out of bed at 10 this morning and then my Dad came round until 3 and then had to go and see Crop so not much of a chance yet  

Bhope - ah hun I am so so sorry you didn't get better news this morning. Speak to Rachel as she cycled at ARGC and can give you the heads up on it. Don't forget I now have your book  

Em - I'm feeling a lot better now thank you, so sorry i seem to of passed it onto you   hope that you feel better soon too  

Cath - glad your party went well last night, you were missed  

Rivka - hope that you and your Mum enjoyed your treatments this afternoon  

Julia - it was lovely to catch up with you last night hun, must do it again soon 

Shelley - hope that work is not too bad for you today   

ok better go and do a few bits....got a bloody parking ticket today at TESCO   they now have ticket people there and its my own fault as I'd parked on double yellow lines out the back bit. Been parking there for the last 8 years but hey hoy that'll teach me  

Lots of Love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening!

just watched the comic relief lets dance thing...there is something strangely attractive about robert webb when he dances  

Kitty - thanks so much for having us over last night, your house is beautiful and the food was fantastic, didn;t need breakfast this morning.

cleo - you are looking great, hope you are not too tired today!

Tricksy - thanks for the lift last night, really appreciated it.

Julia/Lisa - was great to see you and have a chat.

Rivka - hope you had a nice afternoon with Lisa

Rachel - sorry i've never commented on the post about your sister, i hope she is ok and back home again now.

Em - do you know what you are doing yet? have you spoken to isis about the prolactin thing.   for DS problems

Loui - can't wait to see piccies!

love to all

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening everyone,

bhopes,hunny im so sorry really hope it changes by monday big big             

hope u all had a good time lastnight sounds like there was lots of food,well wish i was there as yesterday was a very very bad day at work,they are starting to make things very difficult for me,which in some ways i can understand but i really need them to be understanding,i have had to book time of very short notice as we will be going out there after the 22ndthey have granted it but i have had to give up next saturday and go in so i can have the other time off,which was upsetting as we had the whole weekend planned for my birthday and to just have a brake from things would have been nice,and they have told me that if this time dosent work and we have more treatment i have to give them 4 weeks notice     which is going to be imposible so by the time i left lastnight i was in a right state        it tock ages for me to sort my self out,really could done with a big cuddle from u guys,but its all sorted now but i still had to give up next saturday.but the 4 week thing is out of the question.
my emotions are really shot to bits we went to see marley and me and omg i laughed and really cryed lots but a wicked film but not good if ur a dog lover or just had a misscaraige      . so kia is now on the sofa having the biggest cuddle ever,which is bad as we band her from the sofa but i wanted to be close to her right now.
  herd a kind off funny story today though,a client was in today and she has a snake as a pet a boa constricktor,and she was letting it sleep in her bed with her at night .............yes in her bad with her      well she was really worried as it had stopped eating for a week and she thought it was really poorly so she tock it to the vets.........this is the best bit ......the vet said she is very very lucky as it had been starving its self ready to eat her......yes eat her ....      can u belive that i was wetting my self as all i kept thinking was what if no one had seen her for a while and they knock her door down to find the shape of a body still in he snake ......sorry i know its not funny but what a stupid lady to do that in the first place        so that cheered me up.
sorry for the me post but so far my weekend has been very up and down,so yes its all happening very quickly,so vicky told u all my news lastnight amazing hay truely wonderfull lady.

cleo,lovely to see u today and every time i see u ,u get bigger and bigger but u look amazing.cu soon.love ya.   

hi everyone hope ur all ok sorry but im dead beat from all the crying night night love to u all.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

morning ladies

Firstly .....bhopes i'm so sorry   you must feel like this cycle has been gonig on forever. Take care.

Thanks to those of you who came to me on fri. It was lovely to see you all...............

Tricksy  thanks for driving to mine. Sorry you got a parking ticket, very annoying. Hope cropi is ok now.

Debs thanks for what you said about my house  I too found the robert webb dance um........ 

Cleo you look fab. Was interesting what you was telling me about oz.

Liitle mo loved your stories of the old days...ah the memories 

Lisa really hope all your treatment goes well. Will try catch up with you before hand  

For those of you who couldn't make it fri...........hope you are all ok

Rivka  Hope you and your mum are ok and had a nice afternon with lisa

Cath glad your choccie party went ok. 

Angel  sorry you are feeling low. Strange how one day we cope with anything and the next we fall apart. but we wouldn't be human if we were any other way i think. Take care.

cvru glad things moving ahead for you. Good luck

Rachel hope you are ok and your sister is on he mend.

Shelley  I'm sorry you have such a hard time at work. I know it is really difficult. I hope they are more understanding. i don't have a boss demamnding things from me just annoying clients but i guess i wouldn't have a business without them. Your snake story really made me laugh. Hideous!  Wishing you all the lluck with your next cycle. Hope Af has eased off. Is it your b day actually on sat?

Well quiet day today, weather looks ok so might go out for a walk and dinner at dads later. Massive pile of ironing to do again. Might get some summer clothes out to see what fits me for hol!

Have a nice day everyone. 

Kittyx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

forgot to say.........Loui great news about your puppy. Enjoy!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG shelley, that lady must be crazy!  Puts a new spin on bedroom snake tho I guess


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

B -     so sorry dear, I was hoping for good news from you. This is so unfair. Going to ARGC sounds like a good idea, they have an excellent reputation.

Shelley - sorry that work are not so understanding, what a pain. 

Lisa -   thank you ever so much for everything you and DH did for me and mum. We both also loved your cat, I'm beginning to work on DH about us taking a cat, he won't hear of a dog (I would have liked either so that's ok).

Loui - your puppy must be adorable.

Glad those of you who were at Kitty's had such a good evening.

Mum is making visible progress which is encouraging. Lisa gave her such a long reiki and reflexology session and it made her feel so much better. Mum was ever so grateful for everything. I myself only had a short reiki because I was getting anxious about mum waiting -- although she was having a nice cup of tea with Lisa's DH and cuddling their cat -- and realised I won't be able to have a real good session unless on my own. So Lisa, you'll have to have me agian some time soon! At least your DH said that I brought him luck because Ipswich won yesterday, so I hope he won't mind me again in the house  

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - I'm so pleased your mum is improving and the reiki/reflexology helped her so much. Also glad you brought Ipswich good luck yesterday  

Rachel - hope you had a good weekend with your family adn that your sister is ok. 

B -   so sorry about the bfn.   Henna says if you need any puppy therapy she's more than happy to assist. I'll get the details of the dog sitting scheme from her parents when they get home (week tomorrow they fly back in). 

Shelley - sorry you had a pants day at work and that they're making things difficult for you. I don't know if your company has a staff handbook with all the rules on sick leave etc but given it's such a large chain they may - and it may well give you some ammunition if they try to be awkward again. Our place has one and it lays out what time can be given for tx, and it makes life so much easier.

Debs - I saw a clip of the flashdance - he's got amazing legs    

Em - Has ds been better this weekend? 

cvru - sending you loads of   for your stimming. It's a bit daunting at first but within days you'll wonder what you worried about. 

Loui - how's the puppy settling in? Do you have a crate? Henna has one and it has made mornings much easier than if she could roam free to leave us little presents.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and enjoying the lovely weather. I've been working all weekend which wouldn't be too bad except that I've been on with the mardiest moo, and am on shift with her tomorrow as well. Thankfully I've managed to get her into another section for today as I just couldn't cope with the cold shoulder and looking down nose treatment again. Can't wait to get home to my doggies.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
hope you are OK and had a good weekend.  I had a nice weekend back in Wales.  It was my neice's 2nd birthday today and I also got a chance to catch up with my other sister who is now out of hospital - thanks to those of you who have asked about her   .  She is OK but I think her immune system is shot to pieces after all her cancer tx and I think it may take her a while to get better - she has been signed off sick again as she has not been coping well back in work but no longer gets any wages which is a bit of a worry for her, but the main thing I think is that she gives herself time to recover.

Bhopes - so sorry about your BFN     - I had so hoped you had just tested too early. Sending big hugs to you and DH. Anytime you want a chat or want some info on the ARGC let me know.

Kitty - so sorry I missed Friday night - it sounds like you were a lovely host and everyone had a great time - hopefully will get to meet you soon.

Shelley - I loved your story about the snake!!!!  Sorry you've had an emotional weekend and have got a few stresses with work   but like everyone else I am intrigued at your news from Penny - this sounds very positive though and well done for getting back on the bandwagon and going again so soon - I think I would have done the same thing and sending you lots of    .

Loui - I saw the picture of Pickle on ******** and she is lovely!!! Like you I'm a bit rubbish on uploading pics on here and have to get DH to do it for me (hence why Choccy is still in his Xmas suit!)

Rivka - I am glad that your Mum enjoyed Lisa's treatments and you will have to go on your own for the reflexology as well - I always feel so relaxed after she has done one for me and I think it must have been great therapy for your Mum.

Emma - sorry you have been feeling low - I haven't seen LRTC but I know how some TV programmes can hit home a bit too much sometimes   .

Tricksy - sending big    to that traffic warden - I had a horrible history with traffic wardens when I lived in London!

Cath - sorry you've had to work all weekend with your grumpy colleague - hope the girls are now cheering you up.

Lisa - have PM'd you hun. 

Hello to everyone else - DH is moaning I have been away all weekend (he stayed in Colchester) and now I am spending my evening on the laptop so had better give him some attention!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all, what a wonderful day its been today, the sun has been lovely. Went riding in a t shirt today    it was lurrrvvlllyy  

Rachel - glad that your sister is now out of hospital, lets hope that she is feeling a lot better soon xx

Loui - i've pm'd you my email hun  

Shelley - sorry that work have been making things difficult for you, try not to stress about it and if it comes to it then don't book holiday, go off sick   

Lisa - hope you've had a good day  

Cath - sorry you've not got a great person to work with this weekend, work collegues can make such a huge difference to work   

Kitty - we had a great time friday night, we need a summer meet to take advantage of that huge trampoline  

Em - so sorry you're having such a hard time, it is so true that one day we can cope amd the next day we just lose it totally  

Rivka - so glad that you can see a noticable difference with your Mum hun   

ok i'm nippng off as i'm cooking a roastie for dinner and i'm starving marvin    

lots of love to everyone

tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Lovely ladies

Had a lovely dinner at my sisters today......stuffed again   I'm not getting on the scales for a while what with stuffing myself at Kittys too  


Got home tonigh though and have my donor details through from Reprofit the only problem is she is a differnet blood group from me so felt a bit disappointed as i was hoping for the same blood group,  I have emailed him tonight to tell him my concerns so i'll keep you posted to what i'm going to do,  I don't want to delay treatment as everything is organised  but just felt this disappointment when i read the email its a weird feeling as i just felt down    I hope that i can sort something out  she is a proven donor and has been matched to me well, same colour eyes, brown hair and she is 30.  I don't know its a really feeling of mixed emotions, maybe i'll feel better once i've slept on it  

Tricksy -  How was your roastie?  Glad Cropi is better and you had a great ride today,  i went for a walk earlier and it was fab out there  

Shelley - You cracked me up with the snake story....     wat a nutter that woman was going to bed with a snake   ,  Sorry your work are giving you grief hun     don't worry as you won't need another go       

Loui - awwwwwwww pickle looks sooooooooooo sweet   

Rachel - Glad you had a good time in Wales and that your sister is out of hospital    Hope she makes a speedy recvoery

Rivka - Your very welcome hun just glad that i could help in some way you mum is so lovely  ,  you are welcome round anytime hun     let me know when you want to come and DH said you are welcome all the time as you brought him luck with the footie   

Cath - sorry about your work colleague its grim working with someone like that    

Bhopes -         

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Lisa - thanks hun for everything (and yes my mum is lovely, even if it's me saying so  ). Good news you have your donor details but sorry about the disappointment. Are you concerned that the different blood group makes it noticeable if the child needs some treatment later on, or is there another reason you are worried? Is it the same blood group as DH, for example? In which case it would be ok, wouldn't it? I know these are such difficult decisions, I hope after you slept on it you feel more sure one way or the other. You know where I am if you want a chat hun.

Rachel - glad your sister is out of hospital. Unfortunately cancer tx can play havoc with health. I know from my family experience that the best thing for getting teh immune system back on track after conventional tx finishes is alternative therapies, accuponcture is very good for this as is homeopathy and herbal medicine. Let me know if you want a chat about this, I may be able to give you some pointers for your sister, hope it helps  

Cathie - hope you didn't have to see the snooty colleague again, I hate it when people are like that.

Shelley - hope things are getting better at work now.

B - thinking of you  

Sorry no more personals as back at work. Feeling not that weak  and so much work piled up. Also mum is talking about going back home so I can't let her go before I can see she is coping on her own, so leaving her alone in the house when I go to work is an important test. I am worried about her today of course but fingers crossed if she is fine we'll know we made a huge step forward.

Have a good week everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks very much for all your kind words and  .  Am back to work today and feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble    But have booked our follow up (with the everso unhelpful and unfriendly nurse who didn't even give any sympathies   ) and am expecting them to say it's bad eggs (I know they won't think it's because it was an FET cycle) and have rung CGH to find out where we go from here.

Rachel - so glad your sister is feeling better and am sorry about her work situation, just seems so unfair as it's something else to worry about.  Can she get any help from the authorities?  Would really love to have a chat about the ARGC sometime.  Hope you and DH are well x

Rivka - hope you're taking it easy going back to work. Your mum sounds so lovely, hope she gets on ok today too - I think having small little things to do during the day helps.  

Reikilisa - Hope you've had some good answers from Stepan.  I'm sure all will be ok.  Is the donor the same blood group as your DH?  Sending loadsa    your way x

Cathie - hope work wasn't too bad and your colleague kept herself to herself.  Would love to see Henna again but I don't think I'll have the time now that I'm back to work    Hope you have an easier week this week x

Kitty - so sorry I didn't make Friday, will catch up again soon  

Piepig - how you doing honey?

Shelley - please don't let work get to you, I know it's easier said than done tho'.  They have to abide by the law so they can't do anything because you are having tx.  

Angel - hope you're doing ok and things are better? x

Love n hugs to everyone 

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Donor is 0+, DH & I are both A+ but i have it confirmed that it doesn't matter anyway,  Even if it was my eggs we were using we could still end up with an 0+ child even though we are both A+ ...............tottally does my head in and all this decision making is stressing me out big time,  I never thought it would be thiis hard to decide but theres so much riding on this and i want to make the right decision,  still deciding and waiting for an email back from Stepan with my concerns   

Going for a nice long soak now to try and sort my head out   
Lisa xxxx

Ps Rivka - Hope your mum was ok on her own today


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all 

Hope that everyone is ok?? I've had a busy day today but a good one. Went for a lovely ride tonight after work, it was so nice to chill out in the sunshine.

Also had some very good news from Sarah at Isis today. We have our funding and its been approved      so we have now got an appt for 17th April for a consultation and to see how we are going to approach it. Bit gutted as Simon probably can't come   due to getting time off of work. I'm going to email Gidon (mega cheeky I know   ) and see if he could fit us in on 3rd April, he is at Isis on that day but has lots of egg collections. Si has that day off as the van needs a service and MOT, a bit of pleading may help   

Lisa - great news on the donor, fingers crossed that Reprofit come back to you soon with some answers.

Off to find the dates list as its dropped off a bit

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Any more dates to add?? Debs I know that you have an appt with Dr Sh?? but don't know what the date is

20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









23rd Mar - Debs follow up at Bourn Hall









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









1st April - Debs appt with Dr *******









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









17th April - Tricksy & Chubby hubby consultation with Gidon









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday

















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 

just a quickie from me. Went to a health and beauty show yesterday and picked up some info that i thought might be of use to those of you meeting at emma's dads (if that's still your plan)

It's pamper parties. tel no is 0844 561 7948 and the www.1lookpamper.com or [email protected] They have various packages.
Hope this helps. They have nationwide parties from £25 pp.

kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - sorry it wasn't better news today   hope CGH get back to you soon about what happens now.

Tricksy - great news that your funding has come through, looks like all systems go, hope gidon can fit you in when simon is free.  My ******* appt is 1st april (hope we're not left feeling like fools on april fools day   )

Kitty - thanks for that info on the pamper stuff, i dunno whats going on, would offer my place if emmas dad is back but don't think you'd all fit in (think rachel, julia, bhopes and em can vouch for that!)

Lisa - hope Stepan gets back to you re the donor blood group asap so you can make a decision.

rivka - hope your mum coped ok today, and that being back at work was not too much for you.

rachel - sounds like you had a lovely weekend, hope your sister has a top notch immune system soon

got MIL coming over tomorrow so have been having a last minute blitz on the house, i am all houseworked out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Tricksy - good news about your funding! So glad it's all sorted out, one worry less for you   I hope Gidon can change your appt day. 

Lisa -   it's hard to make such decisions, I am thinking about you and DH. I hope Stepan gets back to you v soon. About blood groups, I just looked on Wikipedia and it says 

"The most common type of grouping is the ABO grouping. Red Blood Cells have a protein coat on their surface which distinguishes them. According to this blood is divided into four groups:

    * A (A oligosaccharide is present)
    * B (B oligosaccharide is present)
    * AB (A and B oligosaccharides are present)
    * O (neither A nor B, only their precursor H oligisaccharide present)"

So this means, if I understand correctly, that an O blood group will be created from any other blood group? I hope someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but that's how I understand this paragraph. If I'm right, than a child with blood group O could have been born to you and DH with blood group A+.
But hopefully Stepan will reassure you soon.

Debs - good luck for the 1st April (you made me   about the date), and have a good time witn MIL.

Kitty - thanks for checking about the pampering. The pamper parties sound lovely, actually ... I've been out of the loop a bit recently but I would love to go for something like that, and £25 is reasonable - we could bring food and drinks ourselves as we usually do. I would definitely appreciate such relaxation time ...

Mum was fine on her own yesterday, and this morning, so she may go back home this week - she's keen to go back, we'll just have to assess her situation tonight and decide. Thanks everyone for your support  .

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy St Patricks day!

I may only be half Irish (going back a few hundred years too  but any excuse for a party!)Also had to share this link with you. Made me crack up on my way back from work when it was on the radio





 

Rivka - fantastic news that your mum coped well on her own. I think you're right in assessing later as you want to make sure she really is starting to get back to normal.

Tricksy - congrats on the funding. Hope you're able to slot in with Gidon. They've changed times onyou often enough so the least they can do is be a bit flexible now.

Lisa - did you get a response from Stepan yet. I think Rivka has found some good stuff there so hopefully that will pt your mind at ease a bit.

Debs - nothing quite like the in laws coming around to concentrate the mind on housework. I swear the dogs think the hoover only comes out when Granny comes to visitsometimes 

B - hope you're not too knackered being back at work again.

Loui - how's Pickle settling in? I'm getting a bit fed up of the pup now as my work shoes got chewed when I was trying to doze before nights yesterday, adn then this morning she escaped from the side panel of her cage and jumped on my head just as I'd dropped off 

Kitty - that sounds a good idea for the pampering and also not too expensive.

Moo/Angel - can't wait for Thursday now. Will have to spend lots of time singing in the kitchen the next few days to warm the old voice up 

Hello everyone else. Going to chill for another half hour then go back out to the choc. Dh is away so it's a bit quiet round here - apart from the puppy.

/links


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all!

MIL has gone (even before i got home from work) but we are visiting them this weekend so they can't get away from me that easily  

am picking up most of my blood test results tomorrow from the GP, all except the antinuclear antibodies which has not been released yet although i know it reacted as a weak positive   .

got a massive pile of ironing to do tonight while watching mistresses, know that some of you will be watching too!

cath/em/julia - enjoy thursday! you are all so excited i'm almost tempted to come!  

Rivka - well done for your blood group research you are right in how you have interpreted it.

lisa - hope you have heard from stepan

bhopes - how are you  

shelley - was good to have a chat on ** last night


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well after me saying that we were not going to have any more investigations blah blah blah, I have now read a whole 20 odd pages of Bhopes book and I am absolutley convinced that I have immune issues, it all adds up, I tick every single box and now I am so bloody confused about having a consultation with Dr *******. I am going to email Gidon tonight and tell him my worries, see what he comes back with. He did mention treating me with steriods on my next cycle if I did one so I want to hear what he has to say about it.

Debs - where are you!! you're not on ** and I need to chat!! Full info needed please hun (although I have emailed Dr *******'s clinic too) cost, what do they test, you & J?? what bloods have you had done at the docs?? Help!!! 

Probably waffling on, sorry guys.

Hope that you are all ok

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

hi Ladies - sorry been 'off' for a while - been having a few 'issues' and think i can handle it alone BUT realise i need you guys more than ever when im struggling - things have been trying - ds has had a few probs - im having problems getting maintenance from my ex since questioning the fact payments hadnt gone up for 6years and  now the    isnt paying anything    then been up and down illness wise - STILL and then saw my neighbour was heavily pg with her 2nd baby which threw me completly - but on the flip side of things i spoke to my other neighbours sons girlfriend on sunday who i knew was having fertility issues and it was lovely cos felt so 'normal' talking about feelings etc and we had a hug after and promised to stay in touch - in a way it was kinda nice for me to give her some support cos she dosent know anyone else in the same situation as her - so it felt good to help her feel better   so apart from that im fine lol  

Cath/ Moo moo - how do you solve a problem like maria? im still a practicing!!!

Debs/Tricksy/Cleo - you know you want to come...........  

Lisa - thanks for keeping me sane sweetie - lovely to chat on **   - i know its almost an impossible task but TRY not to worry to much xxx


back later ladies
Love to you all
Emms xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone

Tricksy - I am pleased you are thinking about getting the immune tests done - they cost DH and I £1150 at CARE Notts - and I think they were well worth the money as it takes the guess work out of why we may not be able to conceive. 

Rivka - I am glad your mum is having a lovely time with you. How did she get on, on her own today?

Cathie - Pickle is very entertaining when she is awake. I 'lost' her yesterday - I searched the whole of downstairs only to find she had learned how to climb the stairs on her own - but not how to get down them again. She was whining her heart out! She is a v clean puppy at night - she is in a crate by my side of the bed and wakes me up when she needs to go out. We've had 100% success rate each night (although the 1st night she got me up every 1-2 hrs) but last night she slept through from 10pm until 4am. Wow! This was after the vet told me she shouldn't graze on her food all day and night - 4 meals a day is what she is getting now. Sadly she has v v bad diaoreah (sp) and has had since we brought her home. I took her to the vets yesterday to get her 1st jabs but she wouldn't do it until she has solid poo's (sorry tmi). She gave her a worming tablet and said she should be back to normal today -but I had to take her back as it was worse and there is now blood showing too. Another trip to the vets and they think she has colonitis - which should get better after antiobiotics (I'll know by Fri). So that's my news.

Forgot to mention I have my pre-cycle scan at CARE in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I am so sorry you're having such a tough time, we are all here for you anytime. There is always one of us on ** if you need to chat    

Loui - Poor puppy dog, have you spoken to the breeder about her bad tummy? did you email me any pics as I havn't got them?? will go and have a look at ** now  

Debs - thanks for the chat on ** hun    

Well I emailed Gidon and he replied within minutes and said he will come back to me tomorrow so fingers crossed


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Stolen from ********!! Loui's gorgeous puppy dog!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

I WANT ONE


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is the most adorable puppy and photo, you must be very proud Mummy! It takes me back to when my boy was a pup and he was the size of a cat. Beautiful!

I have my baseline scan tomorrow (I have a sore throat and cold at the moment but that shouldn't affect things should it?!). I will hopefully then get the go ahead to start stimming. When we got the schedule a couple of weeks ago it all sounded like it was going to happen very quickly but the last two weeks of provera, waiting for AF and AF have been frustrating. I don't think I will really believe it's happening until we start stimming.

Tricksy - sorry to see you are still feeling a bit down about things. I hope you managed to get through to Gideon and sort out dates (our egg collection is planned to be 3rd April, so could be there at the same time!).

Rivka - good to see your Mum is doing a bit better, it sounds like coming over to see you is just what she needed.

Angel10 - Grr to your ex but excellent you found someone to talk to about fertility stuff. My cousin had IUI and I always find she has something encouraging and useful to advice.

Better go and have breakfast or I will be late for work!
Hugs everyone 
C x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Loui - pups is adorable, she's got such a little beep beep nose, I'd be cuddling here all day.    Hope her tummy clears up soon.  Wanted to ask to Care Notts do immune tests even if you don't cycle there or do you have to cycle there to get the tests done?  I think that's the case with the ARGC (you have to cycle there)? 

Tricksy - glad you heard back from Gidon and hopefully getting things sorted out with them. Glad the book has helped.  

Angel - sorry things have been tough at home.  We are here for you honey so please don't hold back, we're all going through this at different times but we understand how we all feel.  Sending you lots of     

Piepig - hope your results come back good from the GP.  What does the weak positive mean?  Is this something that can be treated?  

Reikilisa - hope you've had some answers from your clinic and you're feeling more positive about things honey. x

cvru - good luck for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed you get the go ahead for stimming    

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Sorry I have been absent for a while. Been back and forth to the doctors recently with both boys, and today I noticed James has 2 big sores on his back over his spine, so another trip may be needed (although I think this is carpet burns from where he was being dragged over the carpet by his friend!! - although not sure I should take him for that lol!!) His trouble is he is too skinny and needs fattening up a bit lol!

Tricksy, hope you get some good news today from Gidon. I am sure he will sort you out  

Ems, sorry you have been feeling down lately, you need a night out and a good old sing song   - you too Cath!!

Piepig, hope you get your results soon. Have you done any research into the weakly positive finding? 

Lisa, I can understand your concerns regarding the blood group, although I must confess to not knowing about blood groups and what they may mean. It must be so worrying for you, going through all this treatment that you have not had before, in a different clinic in a different country where the language seems to be a barrier too. I am sure it will all work out hon. Try not to worry too much  

Rivka, glad your mum is feeling better, and feels strong enough to go home. It will be hard for her initially when she returns but the break with you and DH will have done her the world of good. Also your sister will have had a nice break too and be ready to give your mum lots of love and support again.

Louie, your pup is GORGEOUS!! Sorry about the poorly tummy, I hope she feels better soon.

Kitty, thanks for the post on the pampering. It made me realise we should really get a date sorted - sorry everyone. Will get back on the case. I seem to remember that Brenda does pamper parties and have just looked on her website, although she only offers Indian head massage, reiki or reflexology and it is £25 each for a 30 minute treatment, and a free treatment for the hostess (minimum 7). I did like the one you posted though, it looked lovely. Ems, is your dad's place still available? Otherwise you can all come here if you fancy. 

Righto, morning to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals, will try and keep up now!

J xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Tricksy - hope Gidon sorts out the other date. In a way it's a good thing that there may be issues you want to explore, because hopefully that would mean it can be sorted    Sure Debs will know a lot about this now, also Rachel looked a lot into immune.

Em -   sorry things have been difficult lately. We all love you and are here for you, so keep in touch.

Lisa - have you heard anything from Stepan about the blood groups question?

Julia -   hope the spring weather gets rid of all the illnesses the boys have been having, and that you can have some rest. Thanks for your kind words, I hope this will be so.

Crv - good luck with you scan.

Loui - what a sweet puppy!

Shelley / Debs / Rachel / B / Cathie - hope you are all ok.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

just got the majority of my results from the GP and all normal so far except the antinuclear antibodies which aren't officially released yet (contacts come in useful) but i dunno how significant a weak positive is, may well turn out that is normal too.  So we have no real answer so far as to what the problem might be which I guess is good.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - that all sounds good then doesnt it? not that i really understand these things - sorry   but you sound quite positive  

Rivka - thanks for your words hunny   

Julia - yes dads is free - i did put a post on saying the dates we couldnt go - between 3rd april - 14th april, i think but will double check - its not far away so we do need to get some dates sorted - perhaps we can start another date list, was it going to be a weekend or midweek? sorry im  

Tricksy - you heard back from Gideon yet? your his favorite you are    fancy having his email address yourself!!! hope he can help you with some answers  

cvru - had did your scan go?

Bhopes - how you doing hunny?? 

Jojo - you have been quiet hun, you ok?? xx

Right gotta dash - got ds home again, he has a nasty rash and not feeling right so i should feed him really  

 to everyone
Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> Deb - that all sounds good then doesnt it? not that i really understand these things - sorry  but you sound quite positive


yeah, i'm not sure if its good or not, just had a bit of a wobble. part of me i think was hoping that something would come back from these level 1 tests that they would be able to say just take this pill and it'll all be ok. Although i know its good that nothing is wrong so far and the chances are that there is no reason why what happened has happened, i am starting to get scared that one of the biggies will come back abnormal and that'll will just blow everything out of the water. do i make any sense


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey girls

How are we all?  I've finally got some updates,  so my first donor i told you all about well after thinking long and hard we have said no to,  i can't really explain it but when i read about her i just had this horrible feeling of disappointment and i can't explain why, the blood group put me off but i now know that this does not matter as even if your an A+ like me i can still have an 0+ with my own eggs so it wasn't just that,  the only way i can describe it is a gut instinct that i wasn't happy.  So i told Stepan and he came back today with another match that i am really pleased with and we're going ahead with her so next Monday i will be doing my depot shot and its all systems go......so feel really happy and excited now and scared too.

Debs - Great news that the results have all come back as ok,  the weak positive do you have any more info on that what it means?  I get what your saying though hun, in one way you want an explaination and a reason so they could treat it and on the other hand you don't want anything wrong either thats hard to treat......does that make sense?

Rivka - Thank you for explaining all about the bloods    it is exactly how Stepan explained it so thats one thing off the list that i don't have to worry about.  Hows your Mum doing?  How are you feeling being back at work?

Julia - Sorry the boys haven't been very well, hope there better soon, awww James carpet burns sounds sore ouch!  Have you got your habit all sewn up     Thanks for your post hun it means a lot  

Cvru - How was the scan?

Loui - Awwwwwww Pickle bless.......I want one!  sorry his tummy is upset 

Em - sorry your having problems hun  

Tricksy - Any news on what Gideons come up with?

B - How are you hunny?

Luv n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - great news about the new donor match.  John says if you have any problems with the depo on monday let us know and he can come and do it for you.  No news on the ANA as its not been fully completed yet and released to my GP so I shouldn't even know yet, but as its only a weak positive i'm not sure its high enough to be significant if that makes sense.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

It will be interesting Pie Pig to see what the GP tells you the result is, normal or weakly positive. 

Lisa, I think you have to trust you gut instinct on these things. It would not be worth going ahead with the donor if you did not feel 100% that it was the right one. I am so glad you feel so much happier with the second donor. 

Ems, can you remember the details of the mobile pamper party people I found round your way? I will do another search I think and compare them to the one Kitty found and take it from there. I can't remember the dates either, will have to look back over the last posts.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - I'm pleased that you've now been matched to a donor that you're happy with. As Julia says, instinct is not something to be ignored over something like this. Woo hoo - you're about to start 

Tricksy - any joy with Gidon?

Piepig - hope the gp can explain what weakly positive means.

Em -  you know we're here for you whatever is happening to you. Looking forward to giving you a massive hug for real tomorrow night.

Loui - hope the puppy is starting to get better already. It's definitely something to bring up with the breeder as it may be a prob with the litter too.

Hello everyone else. Just back in from London. I can't believe I used to live there and enjoy it. Now I just get impatient with people walking in front of me and all the crowds on public transport. I must be getting old. It was a nice day otherwise though.

We caught up with our financial advisor, she's the friend who had a m/c just before Xmas. She said they're off to Care in Northampton to look into joining a new tx they have. It's IVF but without the pressure on numbers of eggs produced. They apparently do stimms, though not as aggressively as for normal IVF, then test a strand of RNA from the shell of each egg to see if it is likely to be viable (apparently there's a gene which if present shows the egg is a good one). If it is they use that egg. The first woman it was tried on had been going through tx for 14 years without a single bfp and she's now pg, with a healthy bubs. If the first cycle doesn't produce a good egg, they try the next month and so on until they get one. She's going to keep us posted on what they say and how they get on. It certainly sounds like a more positive way forward for the many of us who are told we have poor eggs.

I found these pages

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173432.0

Also went to see Marley and me as Dh had loads of time to wait to meet his mates and I couldn't get a train back till 6.30. I bawled my eyes out at the end but it was funny the rest of the time. As a complete doggy person though I thought they skimmed over too many of Marley's better antics.

Must go and make choc now  so I won't have to feel guilty for being out tomorrow night.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

CathB - I am going to see Marley and me with my Mum and sister on sunday - I will bring tissues! I read the book a couple of years ago and laughed out loud at parts and cried LOTS towards the end.

reikilisa - so pleased you have found a match that you are really happy with. Well done for standing your ground with your instinct. All systems are go!

Tricksy - any news yet?

Em - how's DS doing? Did you see anyone about his rash? I hope he is feeling better soon.

My scan is tomorrow (fingers crossed). I keep having dreams that they either stop me from having treatment or they "forget" to put the embryos back in again! I know its a silly question, but I have a cold, that wont stop them from letting me stimm will it? I'm really keen to get going now and stop living in fear of what it may be like. I met my first IVF baby at work today so that was exciting and positive.

Hugs to everyone,
C x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm back at work, went back on monday. Loving this weather at the moment and hope it stays fine for sunday as we have a ful house! Anyone watching Grand Designs   

c - i cycled with a cold etc and it doesn't effect anything hun. good luck for your scan.

Lisa - glad you have a donor you are happy with hun.

Em -       

Cath/julia/em - have fun tomorrow night!!

Shelley - can't wait to hear how tonight went.

Tricksy - hope you got some news today from Giddon.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - great news about your donor hun, as Julia says there is no point going with the first suggestion if you have a bad gut feeling about it. Next Monday  blimey that has come around quickly 

Debs - I totally understand what you are saying about your tests. It is of course great news that everything has come back normal but it would of been handy to have a little easy something wrong that would be able to wave a wand and make everything ok  fingers crossed for the ANA test 

Cleo - how is work going this week?? is it next week that you break up for half term? bet you are counting down the weeks now! The weather is fantastic, I love the sunshine, it makes you feel so much better, mind you its still very nippy in the mornings 

Cath/Julia/Em - Have a great time tonight you bunch of nutters 

Loui - how is puppy dog doing??

Crvu - good luck with your scan today   don't worry about the cold it will be fine

Rivka - how is your Mum doing? is she going to go home this weekend??

bhopes - how are you doing hun??  

I did get an email from Gidon last night and he has said that he will see us on 3rd  I am so pleased as it now means that Simon can be there as well. He has asked me to ring him on Monday at Isis to discuss things and not to book any tests up until we have spoken. I have brought 'the' book with me to work today to try and start reading it again and make some notes as to why I am convinced that I have an immune issue and to make notes on tests and treatment etc. Unfortunatley I am not blessed, like Deb  in being able to make head nor tail of medical stuff, it totally blows my brains   One of the Directors is in today though and sits in my office so not sure how much reading I am going to get done with my book on my lap under my desk 

Disclaimer: Fertility Friends does not condone or recommend that you sneak books into work and hide them under your desk while pretending to work very hard


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Disclaimer: Fertility Friends does not condone or recommend that you sneak books into work and hide them under your desk while pretending to work very hard


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Girls!

How are we all today?  Amazing weather out there - shame I can only see a postage stamp size of the sky from my office  

Piepig - that's great news about your test results.  I understand how you feel about getting answers when DH & I were first told unexplained I was so upset because I felt I needed to be told something that they could fix (if you see what I mean). Keep perservering tho.  Have been doing some digging myself for our next cycle and I wanted to ask how many scans you had at Bourne while you were stimming?  I've asked the girls on St Barts about it and one girl only had 2 scans which makes me think   I'm not sure I'd be happy with that (with my fluid issue etc).  

C - good luck with your scan today,    

Cath - that's really interesting stuff about Care Notts.  IVF tx is such a mind blower at times.  Will be interested to see how your friend gets on there. x

Reikilisa - I think you made the right decision honey, if you had any doubts in the first place that would niggle at you so good to be firm now and say what you want.    

Angel/Little Mo - I'm still up for a pamper sess.  Only dates I can't do will be the week mid April but I can't remember what dates you had suggested (my mind is a sieve at the mo!). x

Tricksy - I'm so glad that the book is helping and that you can talk to Gidon about this properly.  Really hope he can come back with some answers for you both. x

 to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, but I'm thinking of you and hope you're all ok x

Had a busy day y'day making appointments galore.  We're back at ISIS on Monday for our follow up and then see our GP & Dr M in early April.  (honestly glad I made and rechecked these appointments as some weren't even made even tho' the sec said they would!)  Am really at a loss as what to do.  DH is ringing healthcare peeps to see if they'll do anymore tests under their scheme but I doubt we'll get much with them. So I don't know what to do know, what would be for the best?  Also not sure how long after an FET cycle I need to wait to cycle again..... so many questions!!!  Think I need to write them all down  

Love to all,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Cath/Julia/Em - Have a great time tonight you bunch of nutters
> 
> Disclaimer: Fertility Friends does not condone or recommend that you sneak books into work and hide them under your desk while pretending to work very hard


Tricksy - um....who's the nutter here?   Great news that Gidon can see you on the 3rd.

Cvru - good luck with the scan today. Hope all goes well.

Cleo - great that you're starting to feel well enough to think about going back to work. Looks like the temps are going to dip again next week so you'll not miss the last of this weather.

Debs - did you manage to get a ticket?

Julia/Em - you're not dressing up are you?

B - good luck finding out about tests. I had a look at something yesterday, trying to find out which clinics can be used in this region, and there were a few bits that said what would be tested and what not. I got to it through this site, though you've probably seen it alrady.

http://www.escg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=83

2 scans doesn't sound great. I know ISIS are v good at scans and bloods in terms of having them regularly.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath -    I know, my book is now wrapped (remember when you used to cover your books at school??) in reports and I'm sneaking a look now and again  

B - i've pm'd you hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just had an email from Carolyn Young (PCT) who has confirmed that we will be entitled to up to 2 more fresh cycles, unless we get enough frosties to have 4 fet's then we will lose the 2nd fresh cycle. Highly unlikely though.

She really is so helpful and seems to be a very nice lady


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

That's such good news, Tricksy!  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









23rd Mar - Debs follow up at Bourn Hall









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









1st April - Debs appt with Dr *******









3rd April - Tricksy & Chubby hubby consultation with Gidon









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









8th April - Em follow up Endocrinologist Appointment









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









[/quote]


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - I thought we agreed on dressing up hun  

Tricksy - Debs is coming tonight too now    - fab news on the funding hun and great news on your appointment with Gidon   ps can you add my follow up Endocrinologist appointment on 8th April - ta  

EMx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - added hun, have a great night tonight


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Em, I have spent all day running up a new outfit from my floral lounge curtains (with matching headscarf lol!) Don't tell me you won't be joining me in fancy dress


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Tricksy - good news about teh funding and the appt on 3rd, well done you for getting it all sorted. Happy memories for me, reading books at school under the desk  

Cathie - interesting idea about Care Notts, is she the friend who had multiple m/cs? I wonder why anobody suggested this type of tx as I never heard of it ... Is she diagnosed with anything?

Lisa - gut instincts are v imporatnt in such decisions, and the fact they found a more suitable donor so quickly means you've done the right thing. All systems go soon!

Crv - hope your scan went ok.

Cleo - glad you are feeling better and enjoying the weather.

Em - poor DS with his rash ... but bet you ejoy having him at home to spoil him rotten  

Julia - hope the boys are feeling better.

B - it's always confusing when you are planning a review appt but not sure where to go from there. I would just write down as many questions as possible. Hope they come up with some new plan.

Debs - I had the same feling when no diagnosis would come out, you almost want to have something wrong with you to have them fix it for you. But then Cleo had the misfortunate experience you had and look at her now, so fingers and toes crossed that next time all works well   

Julia/Em/Cath - enjoy tonight! And you are all dressing up?! Blimey. Pity I'll miss seeing you  

This is a strange day for me. It's my birthday, and a big one - 40. But very mixed emotions. Not how I imagined it. Feeling sort of flat, not really happy, but then not upset about turning 40 as I thought I would. I don't think I know what I feel about anything anymore.

Mum left last night. Before we went to the airport with her, when I came back from work yesterday, she and DH organised a nice celebration for me with pressies and tea and sweets. Me and mum laughed and cried at the same time, everything was so emotional, I love her so much and all the stress of the worry about her came out, and same for her I think. 

I heard from my sister that mum arrived safely this morning but have not spoken to mum yet, will get back from work and call her to see how she's doing. I'm a still worried but hope for the best.

DH and me planning some weekend treats for our birthdays (his is on Sunday). 

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rivka -       Happy Birthday honey! Sorry, I didn't know.  Sorry that it's mixed emotions for you today but hope you both have a lovely weekend together with lots of lovely treats and birthday goodies  

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY RIVKA[/fly]

Rivka, HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY!!! Sorry, I did not realise either. I hope you have a lovely birthday and wonderful birthday celebrations together. And remember ..... LIFE BEGINS AT 40!! (to be honest I thought you were years younger than me!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't apologise, I was very sneaky about my birthday, so my fault  

Thanks B and Julia.

Julia - I'll take your word for it


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - HAPPY BIRTHDAY       sorry hun i didn't realise i don't know why i thought yours was in April    Sorry your feeling a bit flat with it but what i keep saying to myself is 40 is only a number and its gonna be like any other birthday     Glad that your Mum arrived home safely and i'm sure now she has had a break that she will start coping better with things,  Happy birthday to DH for Sunday too - Is he 40 also?  What are your plans for the weekend?

Cath - thats really interesting about Care Notts, one of the girls on the Reprofit board was looking into there for egg donation too but i haven't heard anymore maybe she'll try that method instead,  Let us know how it all goes,  Oh by the way i saw Marley & Me and i cried buckets its was soooooooooooooooo sad    

Tricksy - Great news that Gideon has got you in on the day that DH can make i think its always better that the DH's can hear whats involved etc.,  Have you got any jobs going at your place, sounds great     

Julia/Cath/Debs/Em - Have a great time tonight girls    

B - I think its normally 3 months between treatments and i'm glad you've got your follow up sorted out for Monday i think that always makes you feel more positive as you feel like your doig something,  what i normally do is write down all the questions i have and normally 9 times out of 10 then answer most of them without me asking but if you don't have them written down you might forget 

CRVU - Hope your scan went well today - let us know how you got on

Cleo - Glad your feeling ok to go back to work but Easters not long now so thats something to look forward to getting some time off,  I watched Grand Designs last night      OMG       

Girls - The pampering session now i don't mind doing it at mine and doing some mini treatments for you all as i think my room should be finished soon (fingers crossed just might not have any carpet  ) but i don't want to say yes until after my treatment plus it depends on how many too as i would be too knackered to do everyone on full sessions so maybe we could do that a later date maybe - let me know what you fink 

Right thats it from me folks
luv n hugs 
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey everyone,

rivka,happy birthday hun i didnt realise either hope u have had a lovely day its my birthday tomorrow.xxx

hi everyone hope ur all ok debs,emms,little mo and cath hope u all have a lovely time tonight.well i had a really lovely relaxing day at clarince house today it was amazing but greg spoilt it on the way home by shouting at me he has really p!!!ed me off and im not talking to him till he says sorry.well its my birthday tomorrow think we will go to aldbrough tomorrow if the weather is nicewell hope everyone else is ok spk to u all soon.

lots of love shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka 

will be back on after the madness of sing along sound of music (how on earth have i been brainwashed into thinking this is a good idea  )


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a few quickies tonight!!

Rivka -     Happy Birthday to you - I hope DH has something nice lined up for you on the weekend.  I am pleased to hear that things have gone well for your Mum during her stay too, although can understand how emotional it has been for you  

Lisa -   it is great news that you are happier with your new donor.  I'm a great believer in trusting your instincts.  Oh and I would never turn down the offer of a tx session at yours so count me in!

Loui - sorry to hear your pup is poorly - hope she gets better soon  

Debs - That is good your test results have all come back OK, but I still think it was good to have got them done for peace of mind.  I hope that you find the same when you see Dr ******* too.

CRVU - hope all went well today  

Tricksy - well done on sorting your appointment with Gidon and I am glad you are thinking of looking into possible immune issues - it was reading that book on my summer hols last year (not your usual holiday reading - I admit!)  which led me to the ARGC.  I know I have now got other problems too (ie poor ovarian reserve) but I feel sure that this was not the problem when we started TTC 5 years ago and that the issues with my NK cells have contributed to me not getting pregnant over the years.  I know what you mean about the book being a bit mind blowing though with all the medical stuff - I still haven't got my head around it all.  Anyway I hope that looking into this can help you find some answers which will help your next cycle  .  Also I don't know if it is worth mentionning but I met a friend at the ARGC who did not get pregnant either.  Due to money she is now waiting for her NHS go (she lives in Hertfordshire so also entitled to extra goes under the new rules) to rather than having further tx there, but at her follow up the ARGC have offerred to treat her on a shared care basis when she is cycling at her local clinic and provide tx for her immunes, which I did not think they would do, so if you do decide to go for testing either there or with someone like Dr ******* it may be an option for you?

Julia/Cath/Em/Debs - have a lovely time tonight.

Bhopes - you have got your follow up soon.  Hope that they can give you some answers about how soon you can cycle again.

Anyway hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rivka - happy birthday, I hope you have enjoyed your day despite your Mum leaving and it being a big birthday! Have you done anything special today? You tea party last night sounds nice.

My scan went well today, my endometrial lining is 1.5mm so perfect apparently and they didn't find any cysts or anything that they didn't expect so it's all systems are go and I start stimming tomorrow. It still feels surreal and prob will do until egg collection. As I have PCOS and I'm still fairly young I have a high chance of OHSS so it may get cancelled at any time. I am trying to prepare myself for that and yet stay positive at the same time. How long after I start injecting gonal-f will I start to feel bloated and emotional? I was wondering how much longer I've got feeling like "me" before it all starts!

Loui - how is your puppy today? I hope she is improving

Em - how is your son doing?

Tricksy - did you manage to get through the whole day without getting busted?

Hugs,
Caroline x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - if we do go for immune testing then we will go to Mr ******* in London. He does not do tx, he is just a miscarriage clinic and does work alongside clinics. Gidon has not poopoo'd the idea yet so we will see what he has to say on Monday and take it from there. I am so pleased that Si can come now, its so much nicer going together if you can

Rivka - you are very very naughty not telling us it was your birthday, especially a big one



Shelley - Sorry you and Greg have had a bit of a barny, make him work hard at making up  Have a fantastic day tomorrow hun, what are you up to at the weekend?? I love Aldbrough, its so pretty, we sat on the sea wall and had fish and chips  ~Don't forget the Joules shop!!!

Crvu - really pleased that your scan went well today. I am sure that you will be fine, Isis will keep a really close eye on you and you will probably have blood tests and scans every other day. Try not to worry  Are you drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts?? Yep I got through the whole day 

Debs - I can not believe that you have been brainwashed too!!! Only joking, have a fantastic night guys and hope to see you soon.

Anyone fancy meeting up at the Crown one evening next week?

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

OMg julia IS julie Andrews


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

pineapple juice and Brazil nuts?! I was saying to my best friend today - no one has told me what I should and shouldn't be doing during the cycle and no one at Isis has given me any guidelines so I'm not really sure. What's pineapple juice and Brazil nuts for? Is there anything else I should or shouldn't be doing? I was just told not to swim for 2 weeks after egg collection and that's about it. I'm thinking, healthy balanced diet with no wine!

You made me laugh Tricksy - covering the book like we used to cover text books at school, ha, ha! Who came up with the idea of covering text books in paper to keep them in better condition?! I had the worst wall paper ever on my books!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cvru - this is taken from Zita Wests book

Just thought I'd drop this information in here from Dr Zita West on how to thicken the endometrium prior to transfer in case anyone is interested:

Zita West tips for womb lining include
1. Daily supplement vit E;
2. Eat foods rich in vitamins B1 and B6;
3. Get plenty of sleep;
4. Lots of good lean protein;
5. Use lavender oil in the case of headaches (not pills);
6. Use meditation and visualisation;
7. Evening primrose oil
8. Fish oil
9. Co-enzyme Q supplement (it's hard to get enough from your diet);
10. Eat iron-rich foods like pumpkin seeds and almonds or take supplements;
11. nuts, spinach, kelp, seeds, garlic, kidney beans, milk, brown rice and oatmeal;
12. foods containing bioflavanoids such as citrus fruits, grapes, broccoli and tomatoes;
13. L arginine and amino acids;
14. Plenty of fresh filtered water (not out of plastic bottles and in addition to all other drinks e.g. herbal teas);
15. NO coffee, tea, alcohol, fizzy drinks
16. Avoid vigorous exercise;
17. Surround yourself with orange coloured things;
18. Acupuncture helps with pelvic blood flow and womb lining; and
19. Keep the lower abdomen warm with the use of a hot water bottle (you MUST stop doing this after embryo transfer).

Viagra (common brand name Sildena) may be prescribed to improve blood flow to the endometrium. Thee is much controversy about the use of viagra in the UK and it's not used in all clinics here but is in common use in the US.

The aim at this stage is to try and stay relaxed and take each day as it comes, not least because getting over-anxious about the results of your scans and tests will release adrenaline into your bloodstream. Make a conscious decision to get rid of negative thoughts as they areise, and use meditation techniques to still an agitated mind.

Women worry that they cannot visualise what their womb lining might look like, but you can envision these using any images you like. Put pictures in your mind that you understand, that have meaning for you and that you can perceive clearly.

Try, also, to avoid stressful situations, or at least try to find ways to deal with them that cause you the least stress. Spend some time each day sitting quietly and breathing deeply, and remember that rest is vitally important. Put your feet up whenever you can and avoid aerobid exercise and activity, which will direct blood to your extremities when you want a good blood supply going to your womb and it's lining (and your growing eggs, if you are using your own). Even just sitting at your desk or driving a car restricts the flow of qi to your abdomen; lying down flat or in a semi-recumbent position for some part of the day is bettter.

Other tips:
Get plenty of early nights - never underestimate the power of sleep and rest to enable your body to adapt, repair and grow.
Drink plenty of water - 2-3 litres per day.
Your lower abdomen should be kept warm.
Have regular acupuncture treatment from an experienced practitioner.
Use grapefruit, lemon or lime essential oils to uplift your spirits, either in a burner, a warm bath or massage oil.
Eat warm, nourishing foods,
Take a daily supplement of DHA.
Take a good vitamin and mineral supplement containing vitamin E and co-enzyme Q.
Use visualisation: see what you are trying to achieve here. Lie down, close your eyes and feel your muscles relax. Focus on breathing from your abdomen. This helps you relax and allows the blood to circulate freely.
Spend at least 10 minutes per day talking to your partner, telling each other how you are feeling, asking for the support you need. Don't expect your partner to be able to read your mind. Tell him your frustrations and what he can do to help. Don't get resentful, it is negative, and don't expect him to know what to do - he doesn't. Be there for one another.



Its a lot to take in but basically I eat brazil nuts, drink pineapple juice, try and get extra rest, use a hot water bottle on my tummy, I also take Pregnacare. All to help with the womb lining. Hope this helps hun


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Tricksy, DH laughed at me reading it out as I am currently loosing my voice so I sound like a prepubescent male! I will read it through again more slowly tomorrow and utilise your advice. I have been taking folic acid and vit c every day but will go back to taking my daily vegetarian vitamins as well as I know my diet isn't as balanced as it should be (I'm not a big fan of pulses and nuts!). I like pineapple juice though so I'm up for that. Also, any excuse to go to bed early at the moment is good by me and I enjoyed telling DH the bit about putting my feet up and resting!

We got our kit out tonight and I showed him how to work the gonal-f pen so he primed them both. I'm a nurse so should be fine injecting myself but I thought I would let DH do it if he wants so he can feel more part of the process. I've got a nice weekend planned with meeting work colleagues for a meal tomorrow night at one of their houses, having my hair done on Saturday and watching "Marley and me" with my Mum and sister on Sunday so it should be nice and chilled.

Going to take my book to bed, fighting this virus I have and decorating the spare room at the weekend wasn't the best combination and I;m shattered now. Bring on the weekend.

Anyone got any nice plans this weekend?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rivka

You are VERY naughty not saying anything. 
Strangely enough it's another good friends' 40th today as well. Helen - whose puppy we are looking after while she is on holiday

Do let me know what it feels like as it's mine exactly 2 months today

Take care
Matt xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a busy weekend coming up    Riding lesson 8.30 Saturday morning, lunch and shopping with some friends Saturday lunchtime, out to dinner Saturday night with some friends then on Sunday driving down to Surrey with Si & my Mum to take Si's Mum (and Dad) out to lunch for Mothers Day   WAYYYY to busy but never mind. It will be a good one, it will be early nights for me next week


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,wonder what friends ur going out with saturday??


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Had a rather nice birthday, got chocs for all at work and heard lost of nice things (one of my colleagues said ' so you're 28 again, are you?' which made me  

Shelley - have a brilliant day tomorrow and let DH spoil you rotten! 

Tricksy - sounds like you'll have a busy but nice holiday.

Cathie - you made me laugh about Julia  

Matt - good to hear form you! I don't really feel much about being 40, but it's probably because so many other things on my mind now ... But really it feels less significant than I thought it will. My sis called yesterday and said 'I always think of you as being 25' bless her  

Rachel - hope you are ok and that your sister is feeling better.

Lisa - DH says thanks a lot. Actually mum had a wobble today, I feel really guilty as I only called her when I got home from work and she was in a state and sis too   But then DH and me spoke to her and explained that it's probably just the long travel and exhaustion and change of place and that she needs a good rest, and she seemed to have relaxed quite quickly and went to bed. 
But then I just lost it completely, poor DH   Lucky a neighbhour called to say happy birthday so I had a good cry with her on the phone, she's coming tomorrow with her mum to give me some TLC.

Glad people are having nice weekend plans. Our weekend birthday plans look like this: Saturday is DH's choice, so we're spending the day in London. Sunday is my choice so we're going for Sunday lunch and then an afternoon concert - a piano recital, so perfect for me (my grade 2 piano exam is next week!). 
Any one has a good recommendation for a place in or close to town centre for a good quality traditional Sunday lunch? I love pub food when it's good quality. Any ideas?

Rivka x

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies so much to read!

Rivka happy birthday and to your dh. Have a lovely weekend. Good luck with you piano exam

Shelley you too have a lovely birthday.

Cath, little mo angel and debs.. hope you enjoyed the hills being alive... photos on face book?

Lisa glad doner all sorted. Good luck

Cvru glad scan went ok. Good luck with stimming etc

tricksy  i remember hiding books inside school books (all those years ago!)

bhopes how are you. Glad you getting appointments sorted

loui hope pickles is ok now.....and you of course.

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend.

Love and hugs kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - happy belated birthday for yesterday. You're very naughty hiding it from us   

Shelley - happy birthday for today hun. 

too late for many personals but Debs/Em/Julia - thanks for a fantastic evening. I haven't laughed that much in years. The rest of you really missed out on an experience.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - 

Off to manchester later so won't be on until monday probably, have a fab weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shelley  Have a great day. I'm out with some girlfriends for lunch tomorrow and shopping and then we are out with some very good friends tomorrow night, can't wait, it'll be a good one. I'm drinking too which should be a laugh, 2 drinks and I'm sozzled


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELLEY!!  [/fly]

Hope you have a lovely day, and that Greg apologised!! The cloud is gonna clear later so you should have a lovely day at the seaside.

Em, Cath and Debs, thank you all so much for a great night last night. It was such a laugh (and your singing was spectacular!!) - which is more than can be said for mine, which must be bad if the people sitting next to me had to get up and move lol  I am going to try and put the clips onto ******** later. Ems, would you mind if I said on ******** you organised it? It was just that a friend of mine from Southend wanted to come, and I forgot all about it when booking the tickets  so if I put that someone else organised it she may forgive me for forgetting her 

Tricksy, another busy weekend for you then!

Righto, gotta get on. Sorry for lack of personals, will try and get back on later.

Love Maria Julia xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shelley!  Hope you have a lovely day (wish you could pack me in your bag and take me to Aldeburgh too   )  Hope there's lots of sunshine and birthday cake for you  

Rivka - if you're in London this weekend, do check the trains as there are engineering works and they're a right pain at the mo.  Sorry don't want to spoil your weekend or anything just want to give you warning to allow more time for travelling.  

The Vontraps (not sure on spelling  ) - sounds like you had a fab time last night  

Caroline - your scan sounds good honey     for the stimming

Kitty - how's you honey?  Hope work is ok? Looking forward to your big hol?

Tricksy - would love to meet up next week.  x

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Guys

Anyone want to do .....

Singalonga Joseph at Colchester on Saturday 11 July

or 

Singalonga Hairspray at Chelmsford on 23 May

or 

Singalonga Rocky Horror at Chelmsford on 23 May

Last night was such a laugh that I am sure they would all be good fun. Anyone??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I love Joseph   me being a good old convent school girl


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope you have a lovely day Shelley and all is good between you and dh  

Rivka - Happy belated birthday sweetie - you are naughty not telling us   hope you are ok and getting the support you need to help you through these tough times - thinking of you - also hope you and dh have a fab weekend celebrating your birthdays  - big hugs  

Julia/Cath & Debs - woooooooowwwwwwwwww last night was fanBLOODYtastic       i couldnt stop laughing especially when Julia starting singing 'The hills are alive' in the most superb operatic voice     it really was great - count me in for Joseph or Rocky Horror - dont know Hairpsray that well - ps Julia i wondered why you put that on ** about me organizing it lol  

Deb - have a nice time in Manchester, good to hear you got home ok, was worried about you walking home alone  

All you other ladies - you sooooo missed a good night - Julias singing had me in tears of laughter - wished i had worn water proof mascara   


Gotta dash - will be back later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> I love Joseph  me being a good old convent school girl


That explains it all   

I can do Joseph too but can't do 23rd of May ones which is a shame as I love the rocky horror.

Debs - have a nice weekend in Manchester.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - can you pm me that money voucher thingy website we were talking about last night please?  

The Hills The Hills


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Shelley -     have a brilliant day.

B - thanks for telling me about the trains! I guessed as much, last Saturday just getting to Witham was a pain. Will check timetables and get ready to look at the view  

Cath, Em, Julia - sounds like you have a great night out. Your descriptions cheered me up  

Spoke to mum and she's okay. Phew.... Now I do hope I can have enjoyable and relaxing weekend with DH. We really deserve it.

Thanks everyone for your lovely congratulations. Sorry I was sneaky, was not in the mood for celebrations, but you lovely ladies did cheer me up so much. What would I have done without you ...

Have a good weekend everyone,

Lots of love from Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

what a beautiful day!!! 

Sounds like i missed a great night last night, trouble is i have never seen it so i wouldn't have known the words. The Rocky horror sounds good to me, i've been twice befor and dressed up in a basque, don't think it would look the same at 6 months pregnant   But would like to go.

Well we have had an adventure today, although not one i want to repeat!! I've been having very watery discharge and this week it got bad enough for me to have to wear a pad. Anyway i thought i should at least mention it to a midwife (i say a midwife as i never see the same one twice). I called the community midwife who said everyone was busy but i did need to be examined so she put me through to someone else, they said exactly the same thing, i needed to be looked at but they couldn't fit me in, so i was transferred to the delivery suite   Anyway she said come in today and we will check it out. So me and dh went up to CGH delivery suite. They were so lovely in there. She took measurements from my tummy and baby which was 23cm so spot on, listened to the heartbeat, did blood pressure, checked urine and then had a look up my lala!! My lala by the way has still not seen a waxing strip ofrscissors for a bout 6 months   anyway they said they think it is just normal discharge and that i should come back it it gets really heavy or painful. All in all everyone was so lovely and said its always best to get checked out. Think i need to sort my lala out though as dh said he surprised they could see anything      

Shelley - Happy birthday hun!! Hope dh has got over my discharge story, can't beleive i was on loud speaker!!! Hope you have a great day and i'll see you tom.

Rivka - oh hn, you need such a big hug     Sure your mum is feeling weary from her journey. I hope you all feel better soon. Happy belated birthday!! Glad colleagues made you feel good! Life begins at 40!

C -glad its all systems go for you!!

Piepig - have fun in manchester!!

Piepig/julia/cath/em - sounds like you had a good old laugh!! Glad you had fun. Did anyone dress up??

Tricksy - what a packed weekend you have. We have 11 for dinner on sunday, it got a bit out of hand really. My mum and dh's mum plus my sil's mum are all coming. Enjoy riding in the sunshine.

Lisa - not long til you start hun!! How is dh with the injection?? feeling any better about it? I never minded doing them myself but i'm not sure if i could give one to someone else.

Cath -hope the puppy isn't driving you too mad.

Right off to try and declutter my house. getting rid of my old clothes   hate throwing stuff out but know i'll never wear them.

Love to all i've missed

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - glad you're mum was fine after a rest. Have a fantastic weekend with dh. You both deserve it. 

Cleo - glad the discharge isn't a problem. You would have been fine last night as they put the words up and hitting the right notes wasn't a prob either  

Em - done. Dh is wondering why I've fallen about laughing after reading the hills the hills.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

She's coming ..... She's coming!!

Cleo, yes we dressed up in the end as nuns   - will try to add some pics to ******** if I can figure out how to do it!! There were loads of people dressed up, it was great fun.

Glad the discharge was nothing to worry about, they do say you should expect increased secretions during pregnancy  

Righto, just gonna ask Gordon to help me with the pics.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sing Maria Sing   

Cath - thanks sweetie  

Cleo - blimey you went through it didnt you yesterday?? glad all is ok though sweetie - oh and get that LaLa trimmed    

Back later


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - just been looking on the net for a hairy muff emoticon and I found a lot more than I bargained for so I've quickly shut the page down    Get trimming hun, Kent & Blaxhill hire hedge cutters out for £15 a day if thats any use to you   

Shelley - hope that you've had a good birthday hun  

Rivka - glad your Mum is feeling better  

Lisa - Did you have a good day off??  Are you getting nervous about Monday?? 

Julia/Em/Debs/Cath - I can not believe that you actually dressed up    sounds like you had a fantastic night   

Hope that everyone else is ok?? just a quickie tonight as dinner is due any mo

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx 

ps Cleo, I had a lovely ride this afternoon thank you


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning everyone,

First stimms injection done - yippe!

I woke up this morning and logged onto sky news to find out whats going on in the world and of course front page news is the IVF scare (which I am going to ignore!). I then searched through the on line papers to see what was being said about it and found an article in the daily mail http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1163580/IVF-babies-health-alert-Test-tube-children-30-cent-likely-defects-warns-watchdog.html where people have written the most outrageous comments. These people really pi*s me off as they have no concept of infertility and subfertility and what all the causes can be. If you don't want to get wound up, I suggest not reading the comments as they have really wound me up!

What do you Ladies think about it all?
C x

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

C - congrats on starting stimms. 

As to the news, I try not to listen too closely when it comes to IF as I have found in the past that it's unlikely that there'll be much balanced opinion. Every week there is a new scare on one subject or another then a few weeks later the scare is the exact opposite. When it comes to infertility, those who suffer from it understand, those who don't can tend to preach so I just ignore it. 

Hope you're all enjoying this lovely weather.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi ladies. I was wondering if any of you could help me. A friend of mine who had 1 failed attemped at ivf through Isis last year was waiting to go on the list for her next lots of ivf. She rang Dr Marfleets receptionist to make sure all her blood tests etc were in place only to be told that Isis had lost there NHS contract. I haven't read through your posts so i don't know if anyone else has mentioned this but wondered if anyone else had been told this. ***


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mel - yes, they seem to have lost their contract although there may be some leeway with people who have been treated there on the NHS before. It's nnot clear what the reasons for the change are but it seems to have happened.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just heard the news about Jade Goody, poor girl, what a sad day for her family


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - yes its dreadfully sad   - those poor boys too looseing their mum, and she was so young too  

Cath - hunny could you do me a favour please and find out what airlines fly from Stanstead to Newquay in Cornwall - my mum wants to fly over there but went Ryanair last time and got p***ed off with them for adding a load of charges to her bill - thanks  

Been singing songs from the sound of music all weekend - driving my poor family maddddddddd  

Be back later
EM xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo - DH told me about Jade - poor, poor thing - I feel so sorry for her boys, husband and family. She was too young to die. The only good thing that has come out of it is that more girls are now coming forward for smears.

Rivka, Rivka's DH and Shelley - Happy Belated Birthday    . 

Rivka - I hope things are on the up for you now.

C - well done doing your first stimms. I second everything Tricksy said - and I would also drink at least a litre of full fat organic milk every day too to increase your lining.  And, as a PCOS sufferer, you must drink at least 1.5 litres of filtered water a day. I used to buy a 1.5 l bottle and leave it out (rather than put it in the fridge) so that it was luke warm- much easier to drink then, and if you pour from the bottle, you'll know how much left you have to drink each day. I was over stimmed on my last cycle (not ISIS's fault - I got flu at the end of stimms and just could not force food or liquids down) and although I didn't have any symptoms my e2 and FSH levels went rocketing up to v bad levels - I had to coast for 2 days (i.e. no stimms) to lower the levels before they would do EC.

Julia/Em/Debs/Cath - what brilliant fun! I really wish I could have come - I would have been there like a shot!

Lisa - good luck for tomorrow. What medication are you taking? What does it do?

Cleo - I'm so pleased the discharge was nothing. 

Tricksy - hope you had a lovely weekend - what a busy one!

Pickle is now on the up - she had colonitis - enlargement of the large intestine, and after a jab and tablets every day she is now putting on wieght (nearly a kg in a week!). She stops the meds tomorrow, but already her poos are normal. She really is a pickle - getting her nose into everything! I've moved offices at work to avoid a large spaniel trying to hump her all the time. I have to leave her at a neighbours tomorrow from 0530 until I get back at 7pm - I'm really worried as they have 2 big dogs who are completely nutty and disobedient - and have already tried to bite her and squash her. Fortunately their owner (my ggod friend) has promised they will never be in the same room as her. Phew!

Hi to B, Rachel, Kitty and anyone else.

I have my pre-treatment scan this Thurs - another £80 for them to look at everything before day 8 and then hopefully I'll start DR'g in 18 days time, so   all is good.

Loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Loui - I'm taking Diphereline Depot (depot shot) it is just a one off injection and downreggs you instead of d/regging everyday i've been stressing about it woke up this morning really early......poor DH i hope he's ok with it    So glad to hear that little Pickle is gettng better awwwww bless and that naughty spanial    Good luck for Thursday and not long now till stimming   

C - Well done on your first injection   I took one look at that link and thought what a load of old cobblers  

Rivka - Hope you had a nice time in London and that DH had a nice birthday today

Shelley - Hope you had a nice birhtday weekend, what did you get up to?

Cleo - So glad everything worked out ok at the hospital, what a worry for you but nice that you could have a look at the delivery suite,  Hope all went well today catering for 11    you are a braver girl than me    

Debs - Hope you had a nice weekend away

Rachel - Hi hope your doing ok, any news on whether your doing a shared care at the ARGC?

Kitty - Not long now till your holiday ........exciting 

Julia/Ems/Cath - Glad you had a great time at the Sound of music ........can't beleive you dressed up though   

B - How are you hun - Is it your followup this week?

Tricksy - Hope you had a nice weekend,  i've got something on every night this week i'm afraid i'm really snowed under but free the following week for a meet up  

Liz/Jo - Hi hope you got spoilt today   



Had a lovely day today, to be honest i never really look forward to mothers day but i got some lovely cards from my friends kids and my sisters kids and of course a card and pressie from my cat Maisie    
I have my injection all laid out to do tomorrow night when i get in from work, DH keeps mucking about shouting "One hundred and eighty" and "bullseye"  

Luv n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Shelley - a very belated Happy Birthday to you   - hope that despite working this weekend it didn't affect your celebrations too much.  Any more news on your next cycle?

Tricksy - Hope you have been enjoying your busy weekend. I mentioned to Deb before that I have heard good things about Dr ******* so I think given your history this would be a good place to go if you do opt for the immune testing.  I had only mentioned the ARGC as I know you had asked me about it before, hope you didn't mind?

Crvu - great news about your baseline scan and first injection - I think it varies for people as to how they feel on gonal F - I was on this for my first 3 cycles and always felt fine with no side effects so hopefully this will be the same for you.  It was always the buserilin which made me feel ill.  Hope DH is heeding Zita West's advice and making sure you have plenty of rest. When is your next scan?

Rivka - sounds like you had a mixed day on your birthday hun  , but I a glad your Mum is OK and hope you had a lovely weekend.  Did you have any problems getting to London in the end yesterday or did you have to abandon? DH and I had arranged to meet some friends to watch the rugby in Clapham but I ended up driving when we saw about the replacement service which was a bit of a pain as it meant I couldn't drink but never mind, DH made up for both of us   ! - If I had seen your post before I could have offered you a lift.  Hope you had a nice Sunday lunch too.

LittleMo - you seem to have caught the singalong bug!!! I am afraid that if I came to any of those shows I would seriously deafen everyone with my singing, but it sounds like you all had a great time on Thursday.  I hadn't seen the news about Jade Goody - how sad, I just can't believe how quickly this has all happened to her   .

Cleo - you made me smile when I read your story   , but I am pleased that all is OK with the baby despite your ordeal.

Loui - glad to hear that Pickle is on the mend.  Good luck on Thursday with your scan   - I'm sure all will be fine.

Cath - how are things with you?  Any news on the house sale?

Lisa - good luck with your jab for tomorrow   - will be thinking of you   .  I must have forgot to say we did decide on doing shared care at the ARGC for my d/e cycle - fortunately I found out from Stepan that if they recommend I need IVIG again I can have it at Reprofit which I think will work out much cheaper (and save me taking another day off here before I go) so I think I will go for it rather than regret not doing so if this cycle doesn't work.

Debs - hope your follow up goes well tomorrow at Bourne Hall.

Bhopes - it was lovely to see you and DH earlier.  Good luck at your follow up too - I hope you get all your questions answered.

Hello to everyone else I have missed - Kitty, Emma, Liz and JoJo  .  Not much news from me - not really looking forward to work tomorrow - roll on the Easter Bank Holiday is what I say!!!!

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Just got in from a day out in Southend and feel I have to confess - WE DID NOT DRESS UP! Sorry - but I think you all guessed that we hadn't. It was still a laugh though.

Will do personals tomorrow - I am shattered. Hope you have all had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just a quicky as i'm knackered!! Had such a lovely weekend though. saw Shelley last night for her birthday dinner, which was fab! We went to the Green Room on north hilll and can throroughly recommend it. Today we had lots here for dinner, really hectic with 11 people and 3 dogs, but we had a lovely time. Don't want to go back to work tomorrow   just don't feel like it. 

Hope everyone has had a good day.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx

P.S I finally sorted out my LaLa but took a bit too much off as i couldn't see what i was doing and didn't trust dh   Oh well it will grow back.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey how much yacking    not sure how well catch up with personals will be but I'll give it a go!!! 

Rachel - I really appreciated your help and information about the ARGC, its good to get different views and opinions on different clinics, thank you   I can't wait for Easter either!! 

Lisa - Good luck with your jab tomorrow night hun   I've got everything crossed for you    I think that having a meet the week after will be better as Shelley will be able to come then too, she can't make this week 

Loui - So glad that pickle is better now, its such a worry when they are so small and so poorly. Oh how exciting that you have your scan already, I've got everything crossed for you   We need more Pickle pics!! 


Em - How are you feeling hun?? have things got easier for you at home?? Been thinking about you a lot.....did have you singing the hills are alive all weekend though   


Cath - How has your weekend been?? have you been busy. Do your shows start with avengance again soon?? 

Julia - it is so so about Jade, to be honest when I watched her wedding I could not believe that she was so close to dying as she looked like she had a fabulous time and looked like she had so much energy dancing and joking all night.....mind you the camera's can make it look like that can't they. Her poor boys, I just hope it was painless for her   I liked her and Si had met her several times and said she was really lovely and down to earth, so so sad   Ah you big porky pier!! I really thought that you had dressed up    

Mel - if your friend has already had 1 nhs ivf cycle at Isis then she WILL be able to go back there. Its new patients that can no longer use them. I have it all in writing and all of the details if you need confirmation. I 'know' you anyway so can always give a copy of the letter to Danny  with all of the details of who to contact if she wants to have another cycle at Isis 

Cvru - Well done on starting your stimming, how did you get on?? I havn't used Gonalf so I can't give you any advice on that but I'm sure that you will have fantastic results    ps I have replied to that Daily Mail thread, just got to have it checked by their mods before they put it online

Shelley - hope that you had a fantastic birthday weekend? Have you got your flights booked for Wednesday yet? I truly have got everything crossed for you hun, you so deserve it to work  


We have had a wonderful weekend, absolutley bloody knackered though    All i have done all weekend is eat and drink   it will be salad all week for dinner as I must of put on a lot of weight!!! Bit nervous about speaking to Gidon tomorrow but at least I should have a better idea of where we are at.

Ok got to go as I have not done a thing in the house all weekend..............not that a lot is going to get done now but I could put some washing on   lots of love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lisa -   for your jab tomorrow, try not too stress too much about it hun  , is DH giving it to you? Good to think it's the first step for this tx for you     

Cleo - glad the discharge was nothing, but your story made me laugh (especially the part today  ).

Julia - you naughty girls, and I thought you really dressed up! I am too naive  

Rachel - we managed to get to London despite the replacement service, we decided we'll look at it as a coach tour   really the view was nice.

Shelley - hope you had a nice birthday!

Loui - Pickle sounds cute. Good luck on Thursday.

Em, Tricksy, Cath, Jo, Kitty - hi!!

I got tired on the way back from London but we had a lovely day there yesterday, and the weather was gorgeous. Didn't go for lunch today at the end because had to deal with mum in the morning (was quite difficult one I must admit ... then she's gone today to the GP and is referred to review her medications tomorrow which we hope will help), and after that I was so emotionally exhausted didn't feel like eating   But we did manage to go to the piano concert and it was totally lovely, also we met some friends there which was nice. Now DH is preparing pilau for dinner  good of him to cook for his own birthday heh   

Have a great weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening my lovelys,

yes lastnite was amazing i would have loved for u all to be there but greg arranged it and we could only have a few there,but it was fantastic we had a lovely time and i got some really amazing pressents,well my donor is having egg collection tomorrow and we fly out wednesday and we are coming home the same day as transfer this time we are doing thing so differently this time so hope this is a good sign.sorry no personals for me as i so tied.so i hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.


catch up with u all again soon.lots of love 
shellbell.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - poor hun. Have YOU been to the docs?? I don't know if you should still be getting so tired?? you may be aneamic babe and need some iron to boost you up. It might be worth getting checked out. Last time I saw you you looked like you had lost weight, which is totally understandable after everything that you have been through these last couple of months. Just remember to take care of yourself hun, you're important too


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

back from (not so) sunny manchester.  had a good weekend. good chat with MIL. all prepped for follow-up at bourn tomorrow. will do personals tomorrow eve

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

glad you had a good weekend hun


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

deb good luck tom

lisa good luck with injection

shelley good luck on wednesday.

Hi to everyone, sorry  just a quickie!

kittyx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
Good luck with Gideon tomorrow hope he is helpful about tests he may not fully back.

Lisa:
Glad you have sorted your donor out you need to be 100% can't beleive your cycle starts tomorrow good luck.

Rivka;
Happy belated birthday hun, glad you got spoiled lots  you deserve it. xx

Shelley:
Happy belated birthday to you 2. Wow you will be pupo on thurs!!! Hoping all goes well with et.

Debs:
Glad the tests results are good and hope your gp can explain them a bit more for you.

Em:
How are you, hope ds is behaving him self now, Faith is starting the terrible 2s early I think she is being a right little madam!!!! Mum says she is being just like me at that age!!!

Julia:
How are your boys? Hope James is still enjoying school. Have you started weaning Alex's is he enjoying it?

Sam2007:
How are your girls, Hope you are getting some sleep at night.

Cleo:
Glad you got checked out quickly bet you are blooming now!!!

Hi loui, rachel,kitty,and any one I have missed. 

Love Liz xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182062.0

Happy chattine
Maz x


----------

